# Demons/daemons/devils, New/Converted



## Pants (May 4, 2004)

I'm on another monster creation/conversion spree and now I'm working on a big list of monsters to convert and a bunch of new ones. 
Here's my current list of critters that I'm working on, which will most likely be done in no particular order whatsoever:

Devils:
Abishai (all)
Amnizu (Styx Devil) (done)
Ferugon (Iron Devil) (new)
Kochrakon (done)
Malebranche (done)
Narzugon 
Palyrizon (done)
Spinagon (Spined Devil) (done)

Demons:
Alkilith (done)
Armanite (done)
Babau (done)
Bar-lgura (done)
Bulezau (done)
Chasme (done)
Hergaru (done)
Goristro (done)
Jarilith
Kerezu (done)
Klaruchar (done)
Manes (done)
Maurezhi (done)
Molydeus (done)
Nrathgar (done)
Palarthie (done)
Rutterkin (done)
Uridezu (done)
Watrilith (done)

Yugoloths:
Cacoloth (done)
Guardian Yugoloths
Psionoloth (done)

Netherfiends:
Netherfiend (done)
Netherhound (new)
Netherhaunt (new)
Netherstalker (new)


Other
Crag Worm (New)
Hellfire Dragon
Hellfire Dead (New)
Slayer Varrangoin (New)

With that out of the way, here's the Psionoloth!
*PSIONOLOTH*
*Medium Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Psionic, Yugoloth)*
*Hit Dice*: 15d8+75 (142 hp)
*Initiative*: +11
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
*Armor Class*: 30 (+7 Dex, +9 natural, +4 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +15/+15
*Attack*: Disruptive touch +15 (2d4 (see below))
*Full Attack*: 2 disruptive touches +15 (2d4 (see below))
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Disruptive touch, psionic powers, psi-like abilities, _summon yugoloths_ 
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 15/good, disruptive aura, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 2, immunity to acid and poison, power resistance 29, resistance to cold 10 and electricity 10 and fire 10, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing
*Saves*: Fort +14, Ref +16, Will +16
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 25, Con 21, Int 26, Wis 24, Cha 20
*Skills*: Autohypnosis +25, Bluff +24, Concentration +23, Decipher Script +26, Diplomacy +28, Forgery +26, Hide +16, Listen +25, Knowledge (history) +26, Knowledge (psionics) +26, Knowledge (the planes) +26, Knowledge (religion) +26, Move Silently +16, Sense Motive +25, Search +26, Psicraft +28, Spot +25
*Feats*: Improved Initiative, Maximize Power, Opportunity Power, Psionic Meditation, Quicken Power, Twin Power
*Environment*: Bleak Eternity of Gehenna
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or group (1-2 psionoloths, 1-3 shadoloths)
*Challenge Rating*: 18
*Treasure*: Double standard coins; standard items
*Alignment*: Always neutral evil
*Advancement*: 16-30 HD (medium); 31-45 HD (large)

_This creature looks like a bipedal jackal covered with brown fur, streaked with silver.  However, the most disturbing aspect of its appearance is its eyes.  Where its eyes should normally be are a pair of glittering, black orbs that seem to contain all of the stars in the universe._

The psionoloths are the outcasts of the yugoloth caste society.  Their alien, psionic powers make them greatly distrusted by the other members of yugoloth society.  The ultroloths respect their usefulness, but are reluctant to utilize them overmuch.  The arcanaloths despise them and the psionoloths return that tenfold.  The psionoloths are often even reluctant to trust each other, which leads most to abandon yugoloth society and become planar hermits
No one truly knows when the first psionoloths appeared, however some speculate that the psionoloths are a result of some rare mutation of the arcanaloths.  Such speculation is usually quickly silenced by the ‘loths, just as a matter of pride, of course.
Psionoloths stand just below six feet in height and weigh a mere 150 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Psionoloths are wary opponents.  They always have several different escape routes out of any given situation and in the case of those who take up the seer discipline, they are often long gone before the actual engagement occurs.
However, due to their outcast status within the yugoloth caste, they lack the ability to call upon other yugoloths except others of their own kind.  Thus they usually band together
A psionoloth’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Disruptive Aura (Su)*: The air around a psionoloth crackles with built up psionic energy, granting the psionoloth a +4 deflection bonus to its AC.  Furthermore, any creature that comes within 5 feet of the psionoloth takes 5d4 points of damage from the crackling psionic energies.  The psionoloth can suppress or resume this ability as a free action on its turn.
*Disruptive Touch (Su)*: The touch of a psionoloth is greatly feared by creatures possessing psionic abilities.  Any creature with psionic abilities that is touched by the psionoloth takes 2d4 points of damage and on a failed Will save (DC 22), it is subject to a _feeblemind_ effect (caster level 15th).  Non-psionic creatures who are touched by the psionoloth only take the 2d4 points of damage.  The save DC is Charisma based.
*Flight (Su)*: A psionoloth can fly at a speed of 60 feet with good maneuverability. This is in all other respects similar to a _psionic fly_ power cast by a 15th level manifester. If dispelled, the psionoloth can resume this effect as free action on its next turn.
*Psi-like Abilities*: At will – _energy ray _(15d6-15 sonic), _metamorphosis_ (self only), _psionic greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _telekinetic maneuver_ (DC 19); 3/day – _shadow body_; 1/day – _greater metamorphosis, psionic etherealness_. Manifester level 15th. The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Psionic Powers*: A psionoloth can manifest powers as a 15th level psion (telepath).  The DC’s are Intelligence based. 
Typical psion powers known (262 power points, save DC 18 + power level):  1st – _detect psionics, force screen*, inertial armor*, vigor*_; 2nd – _brain lock _(DC 20)*, _concussion blast*,  ego whip _(DC 20)*, _psionic suggestion _(DC 20)*; 3rd – _dispel psionics*, energy bolt _(DC 21)*, _energy wall _(DC 21), _hostile empathic transfer _(DC 21)*, _ubiquitous vision_; 4th – _aura sight*, psionic dimension door*, psionic dominate _(DC 22)*, _psionic freedom of movement, schism, trace teleport*_; 5th – _mind probe _(DC 23), _psionic plane shift, psychic crush_ (DC 23)*; 6th – _psionic contingency, psionic disintegrate_ (DC 24)*; 7th – _crisis of life_ (DC 25)*, _divert teleport_ (DC 25), _ultrablast_ (DC 25)*; 8th – _true metabolism_.
*Can be augmented.
Psionoloths usually favor the Telepath, Nomad, and Shaper disciplines.
_Summon Yugoloths_ *(Sp)*: Once per day a psionoloth can attempt to summon another psionoloth with a 60% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell.
*True Seeing (Su)*: Psionoloths have a continuous _psionic true seeing_ ability, as the power (manifester level 15th).


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 5, 2004)

Pants, you are officially the most awesome person ever.

OK, maybe that's a bit of an overstatement. It's not "official", as such. Papers need to be filled out, etc. But the psionoloth is really cool. And the promise of redone versions of a bunch of demons and devils is music to my ears. And I know you're shaky on re-doing 3.0 monsters that weren't from previous editions, but maybe, if you felt up to breaking this dogma, the klurichir could certainly use it. 

Keep up the excellent work.
Demiurge out.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 7, 2004)

Seconded. I liked your Yugoluths. One question, though. A few of them referenced a creature called a "skereloth" in their summoning abilities, but I couldn't find it. Did you convert it?


----------



## Pants (May 8, 2004)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Seconded. I liked your Yugoluths. One question, though. A few of them referenced a creature called a "skereloth" in their summoning abilities, but I couldn't find it. Did you convert it?



It's in the Fiend Folio and I didn't convert it because it really didn't need to be converted and I'm hesitant to convert monsters that were created by WotC.  

Thanks demiurge, your compliments are always appreciated 

Note: Updates will come quicker now that my college classes are over.


----------



## Pants (May 13, 2004)

*CACOLOTH*
*Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Yugoloth)*
*Hit Dice*: 16d8+112 (184 hp)
*Initiative*: +10
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 27 (-1 size, +6 Dex, +12 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 21
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +16/+27
*Attack*: Claw +22 melee (1d10+7)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +22 melee (1d10+7) and bite +20 melee (1d8+3)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Emanations, spell-like abilities, _summon yugoloths_ 
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid and poison, resistance to cold 10 and electricity 10 and fire 10, see invisibility, spell resistance 27, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +17, Ref +16, Will +14
*Abilities*: Str 25, Dex 23, Con 25, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 20
*Skills*: Bluff +24, Climb +26, Concentration +26, Intimidate +26, Jump +28, Knowledge (the planes) +22, Listen +23, Search +22, Sense Motive +23, Spot +23, Tumble +27
*Feats*: Dodge, Empower Spell-Like Ability (_cone of cold_), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Power Attack
*Environment*: Bleak Eternity of Gehenna
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or group (4-8)
*Challenge Rating*: 16
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always neutral evil
*Advancement*: 17-31 HD (large); 32-48 HD (huge)

_Standing near thirteen feet tall, this vaguely humanoid creature glares at you with a pair of burning yellow eyes.  Its slate gray body is completely hairless and corded with muscles.  Its two long, lanky arms end in three wicked looking talons.  Despite its hulking appearance, a fierce intelligence burns behind those yellow eyes._

The cacoloths are the guards in the yugoloth caste system.  Specifically, they are the personal guards of the Altroloths and the Oinoloth, however they do occasionally serve high ranking ultroloths and arcanaloths.  
Cacoloths are unquestionably loyal in their guard duties – an oddly lawful trait – however, when serving ultroloths and arcanaloths, they do very little to hide the contempt they have for their charges.  Obviously, cacoloths think that ‘mere’ ultroloths and arcanaloths are unworthy of their protection or that their abilities would be better served elsewhere.  Unfortunately, the cacoloths haven’t been very forthcoming on this issue as of yet.
Cacoloths stand near 13 feet tall and weigh about 1,000 pounds.

*COMBAT*
A cacoloth’s most potent abilities are its emanations and it knows this.  Their emanations allow them to quickly change tactics on the battlefield and easily affect a large number of opponents.  Despite this, cacoloths love to wade into battle and tear into enemies with their talons.  Often, if they know that they will soon be going into battle, they prepare by casting _greater magic fang_ on their bite and claws.
A cacoloth’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Emanations (Su)*: As a standard action, a cacoloth can emanate one of five different effects from its body.  The cacoloth can only have one emanation active at the same time.  The emanations are:
_Cold_:  The cacoloth exudes an aura of bone chilling cold.  Anyone within 20 ft. of the cacoloth takes 1d8 points of cold damage and must make a Fort save (DC 25) or become slowed, as per the spell (caster level 15th), for 1d6+1 rounds.  While this emanation is active, the cacoloth is immune to cold. The save DC is Constitution based.
_Desiccation_: The cacoloth can emit a palpable aura of unlife that sucks the very juices from the bodies of the living.  Anyone within 10 ft. of the cacoloth must make a Fort save (DC 25) or take 1d4 points of Constitution damage.  Anyone who successfully saves cannot be affected by that particular cacoloth’s Constitution damage for 24 hours.  The save DC is Constitution based.
_Fire_: The cacoloth exudes intense heat within a short range.  Anyone within 10 ft. of the cacoloth takes 3d6 points of fire damage.  While this emanation is active, the cacoloth is immune to fire.
_Poison_: The cacoloth surrounds itself in an aura of poison and sickness.  Anyone within 30 ft. of the cacoloth must make a Fort save (DC 25) or become nauseated for 2d6 rounds.  Those immune to poison are immune to the effects of this emanation. The save DC is Constitution based.
_Spell Turning_:  The cacoloth sheathes itself in a glimmering field of magical energy.  This functions as per the spell, although once this emanation blocks the indicated number of spell levels, it becomes unusable by the cacoloth for 24 hours. The caster level is 16th.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _detect good, greater dispel magic, greater magic fang, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _polymorph _(self only), _wall of force_; 3/day – _call lightning storm _(DC 20), _cone of cold _(DC 20); 1/day – _circle of death_ (DC 21), _power word stun_.  Caster level 16th. The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Yugoloths_ *(Sp)*: Once per day a cacoloth can attempt to summon 1d6 dergholoths, 1d4 mezzoloths, or another cacoloth with a 60% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of an 7th-level spell.
*See Invisibility (Su)*: Cacoloths have a continuous _see invisibility_ ability, as the spell (caster level 16th).


----------



## Pants (May 13, 2004)

Wow, two in one day.  I'm on some kind of roll here 

*GATE DEVIL (AMNIZU)*
*Medium Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice*: 13d8+65 (123 hp)
*Initiative*: +7
*Speed*: 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 80 ft. (good)
*Armor Class*: 30 (+7 Dex, +13 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +12/+12
*Attack*: Touch +19 (2d4 plus feeblemind)
*Full Attack*: Touch +19 (2d4 plus feeblemind)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Fear aura, feebleminded touch, spell-like abilities, _summon baatezu_ 
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, regeneration 3, secure intelligence, see in darkness, spell resistance 24, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +13, Ref +15, Will +12
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 25, Con 21, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 20
*Skills*: Bluff +21, Concentration +21, Diplomacy +23, Hide +23, Intimidate +23, Knowledge (the planes) +20, Listen +20, Move Silently +23, Sense Motive +20, Spellcraft +20, Spot +20, Survival +20 (+22 on other planes)
*Feats*: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Empower Spell-Like Ability (_fireball_), Track, Weapon Finesse
*Environment*: Nine Hells of Baator
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, team (2-6), or troupe (1-3 gate devils plus 1-6 barbed devils)
*Challenge Rating*: 12
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always lawful evil
*Advancement*: 14-26 HD (medium); 27-39 HD (large)

_This small, stocky humanoid is about the size of a dwarf.  It has green skin, an elongated pig-like head, and a pair of bat-like wings jutting from its back.  Its large mouth is filled with rows of small canines._

The gate devils (also called amnizus) are the guardians of the Nine Hells.  They guard any known gates into Baator, including the River Styx.  Oftentimes, they aren’t required to keep visitors out, but to make sure that once they enter, they never leave.  Because of this, gate devils often attempt to capture and detain foes rather than outright slaughter them.  Of course, they are also quite good at the slaughtering part as well.
Gate devils stand about 4 feet tall and weigh roughly 150 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Gate devils almost always attempt to capture foes and return to their superiors with new slaves, thus they usually attempt to soften up their foes with multiple empowered _fireballs_, followed by a feebleminded touch.  They aren’t above quickly slaughtering foes that have proven too resilient to this tactic, however.
A gate devil’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Fear Aura (Su)*: A gate devil can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 22 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 12th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same gate devil’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Feebleminded Touch (Su)*: The touch of a gate devil duplicates the effects of a _feeblemind_ (Will save, DC 21 negates) spell, caster level 12th.  The save DC is Charisma based.
*Secure Intelligence (Ex)*: Gate devils are immune to any sort of effect that drains, damages, or reduces its Intelligence score.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _deeper darkness, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _major image _(DC 18); 3/day – _dispel good _(DC 20), _fireball _(DC 18), _order’s wrath _(DC 19), _unholy blight _(DC 19); 1/day – _hold monster _(DC 20), _maze_.  Caster level 12th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Baatezu_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, a gate devil can automatically summon 1d6 bearded devils or attempt to summon another gate devil with a 60% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 5th level spell.
*Regeneration (Su)*: Gate devils take normal damage from good-aligned weapons and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 13, 2004)

Wow. I like them both quite a bit. Again. Especially the emanations on the cacoloth. 

Keep up the excellent work.
Demiurge out.


----------



## the Jester (May 13, 2004)

Pants, you do great work.  Keep it up- though I've not had a good chance to use your conversions, one of these days I will, and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Sepulchrave II (May 15, 2004)

Pants, I'm yoinking everything that you can pump out.

I know that requests are kind of bad form - you've got your own rhythm and everything - but I'd love to see the Klurichir too.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 15, 2004)

If you'll notice, Sepuluchrave, in the list of future content is the "klaruchar", which is new... sort of. I'd guess that it's Pant's "reimagining" of the klurichir.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (May 16, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> If you'll notice, Sepuluchrave, in the list of future content is the "klaruchar", which is new... sort of. I'd guess that it's Pant's "reimagining" of the klurichir.
> 
> Demiurge out.



Ah, so you noticed.  
It's the klurichir without any of the IP attached.   
Also, the klaruchar won't be a straight update as more of a reimagining of it.  Most likely those useless wizard spells will be the first thing to get dropped...

I may even do some of the other 'new' WotC monsters (the kelvezu will be up there at least).

Once again, I'd like to thank everyone for all of the compliments.  It makes me glad to know that people are using these and enjoying them.  That's what makes all the work worthwhile. 

On a completely different note, the members of the Dicefreaks online community have done several excellent conversions of the critters that I either have done or that I am going to do.  Here are the links:
Kain Darkwind's 3.5 Nycaloth 
Kain Darkwind's 3.5 Ultroloth 
Kain Darkwind's 3.5 Goristro 
Kain Darkwind's 3.5 Malebranch 
Kain Darkwind's 3.5 Narzugon 
TheSerge's 3.5 Amnizu 

Have fun everyone.  Expect an update later today!


----------



## Pants (May 17, 2004)

Hey, I promised an update and here it is, in the form of Sr. Malebranche.   

*MALEBRANCHE*
*Huge Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice*: 16d8+144 (216 hp)
*Initiative*: +1
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Armor Class*: 29 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +20 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 28
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +16/+34
*Attack*: _+2 cold iron trident_ +26 melee (3d6+12)
*Full Attack*: _+2 cold iron trident_ +26/+21/+16/+11 melee (3d6+12) and gore +19 melee (2d6+5) or 2 claws +24 melee (1d10+10) and bite +19 melee (2d8+5) 2 claws +24 melee (1d10+10) and gore +19 melee (2d6+5)
*Space/Reach*: 15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Fear aura, improved grab, powerful charge, spell-like abilities 
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good and silver, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10 and electricity 10, regeneration 4, see in darkness, spell resistance 27, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +19, Ref +11, Will +9
*Abilities*: Str 31, Dex 13, Con 29, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
*Skills*: Bluff +10, Concentration +28, Diplomacy +5, Intimidate +22, Knowledge (the planes) +5, Listen +18, Search +19, Spot +18, Survival +18 (+20 when following tracks and on other planes), Tumble +20
*Feats*: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Wingover
*Environment*: Nine Hells of Baator
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, team (2-4), or squad (1 horned devil, 1-2 malebranches, 4-8 erinyes)
*Challenge Rating*: 15
*Treasure*: Standard coins plus _+2 cold iron trident_
*Alignment*: Always lawful evil
*Advancement*: 17-32 HD (huge); 33-48 HD (gargantuan)

_This hulking, winged devil looks stands near 20 feet tall.  Its muscle bound body is covered in hard, slate gray scales and a pair of wickedly curved horns just from the sides of its head.  Its lower jaw is underslung and summarily juts out from its face, revealing its sharp, curved fangs.  In one hand it clutches a huge trident made of a dull metal and with its other hand, it proudly displays its sharp talons._

Where the horned devils serve as the elite soldiers in the armies of baator, the hulking malebranches serve as the heavy cavalry.
While most of the other greater devils possess a certain tactical cunning, the terrible malebranches are highly simple opponents.  While they are certainly not stupid, they are very unimaginative and straightforward.  They are also bullies, braggarts, and, when around superior officers or more powerful devils, squalling cowards. 
Malebranches can be found anywhere in the Nine Hells, however they are most often encountered in Avernus and in the accompaniment of the Dukes and, most notably, the Dark Eight.  Caucherate, an infamous malebranche of terrible power and might (33 HD), serves as Lord Bel’s vanguard commander.  Whenever Bel leads his troops into battle against the hated demons, Caucherate is always at the front line… well quite ahead of the front line actually.
Malebranches stand about 20 feet tall and weigh several tons.


*COMBAT*
Malebranches are simple opponents.  They usually begin battle with a charge and then they wade into their enemies with their _+2 cold iron tridents_.   When faced with obviously more powerful opponents, a malebranche will do anything to save its skin by lying, betrayal, or with a very untactical retreat.  As such, malebranches are very often the first devils in an army to engage a foe and the first devils in an army to retreat.
A malebranche’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Fear Aura (Su)*: A malebranche can radiate a 10-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 19 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 12th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same malebranche’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Improved Grab (Ex)*: To use this ability, the malebranche must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
*Powerful Charge (Ex)*: A malebranche typically begins a battle with a flying charge at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the devil to make a single gore attack with a +24 attack bonus that deals 6d6+15 points of damage.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only).  Caster level 12th.
*Regeneration (Su)*: A malebranche takes normal damage from good-aligned silvered weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


----------



## Pants (May 17, 2004)

Here's something on the opposite side of the CR spectrum. 

*SPINED DEVIL (SPINAGON)*
*Small Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice*: 4d8+4 (34 hp)
*Initiative*: +2
*Speed*: 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 90 ft. (good)
*Armor Class*: 18 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +4/+0
*Attack*: Claw +4 melee (1d3) or spine +6 ranged (1d4 plus 1d4 fire)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +4 (1d3) or 2 spines +6 ranged (1d4 plus 1d4 fire)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Spell-like abilities, spines, _summon baatezu_ 
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/good or silver, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10 and electricity 10, see in darkness, spell resistance 15, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +6
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills*: Bluff +8, Diplomacy +10, Hide +9, Listen +9, Move Silently +9, Sleight of Hand +11, Spot +9, Tumble +9
*Feats*: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Environment*: Nine Hells of Baator
*Organization*: Solitary, flock (2-5) or swarm (10-20)
*Challenge Rating*: 4
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always lawful evil
*Advancement*: 5-12 HD (small)

_This small creature is covered from head to clawed-foot in dozens of indigo colored little spines.  Two small wings sprout from its back and its eyes are a deep red.  It buzzes about you, flapping its small wings, and vaguely reminds you of some sort of infernal fly._

Spined devils are small, weak, and cowardly creatures whose only real purpose in life is to run errands for those devils more powerful than them and to serve as objects of scorn and distaste.
Spined devils serve as messengers for the many, many more powerful devils.  They follow their orders with utmost speed and efficiency, always delivering their messages as quick as possible.  They also serve as reconnaissance, occasionally doing scouting missions, but only rarely, mostly because the other devils dislike the spinagons and because the spinagons themselves are at their hearts, terrible cowards.
When not doing reconnaissance or delivering messages, spined devils act as sort of infernal herders.  They whip up the lemures and nupperibos into large armies for greater devils.  This allows them to advance rather quickly in the baatezu caste system.
Spined devils are about 3 feet tall and they weigh roughly 40 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Spined devils are consummate cowards.  They won’t fight unless commanded to or absolutely necessary.  Even then, they look for the first chance to flee.  When that is not an option, they bargain and beg for their lives, often lying or offering up valuable tidbits of messages they’ve had to deliver before.
A spined devil’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _change self, command _(DC 12), _scare _(DC 13), _stinking cloud _(DC 14).  Caster level 4th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Spines (Ex)*: A spined devil’s body is covered in small spines.  As a full attack option, it can launch 2 of these spines per round with a range of 30 ft. (no range increment) or as a standard action it can launch one of these spines with the same range.  The spined devil regrows lost spines immediately.
Upon being launched, the spines burst into flame and subsequently deal 1d4 points of fire upon impact.
Also, anyone who grapples with the spined devil or hits it with a natural weapon automatically takes 1d4 points of damage.
_Summon Baatezu_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, a spined devil can automatically summon 1d3 other spined devils with a 60% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 2nd level spell.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 17, 2004)

There is now a malebranche that has a CR that isn't abusive. There is also now a spinagon that fits the Planescape flavor text in 3e. 

Thank you.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (May 18, 2004)

Why no problem   

I'm jumping over to do the Demons for a bit right now.  I said I would jump around. 

*MOLYDEUS*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 19d8+171 (256 hp)
*Initiative*: +10
*Speed*: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
*Armor Class*: 31 (-1 size, +6 Dex, +16 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +19/+33
*Attack*: _+1 dancing vorpal double-axe_ +30 melee (2d6+11) or claw +28 melee (1d10+10)
*Full Attack*: _+1 dancing vorpal double-axe_ +28/+23/+18/+13 melee (2d6+11) and +28/+23/+18 melee (2d6+6) and wolf bite +23 melee (4d4+5) and snake bite +23 melee (1d8+5 plus abyssal curse) or 2 claws +28 melee (1d10+10) and wolf bite +2 melee (4d4+5) and snake bite +24 melee (1d8+5 plus abyssal curse)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Abyssal poison, bypass protections, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: All-around vision, axe, damage reduction 15/cold iron and good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, regeneration 4, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 27, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing
*Saves*: Fort +20, Ref +17, Will +15
*Abilities*: Str 31, Dex 23, Con 29, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 24
*Skills*: Balance +28, Bluff +29, Climb +32, Concentration +31, Diplomacy +18, Intimidate +29, Knowledge (the planes) +25, Listen +26, Sense Motive +26, Spot +30, Survival +26, Tumble +17
*Feats*: Cleave, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Power Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (double axe)
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or squad (1 molydeus, 1-4 chasme, 1-8 babau)
*Challenge Rating*: 19
*Treasure*: Double standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 19-38 (large); 39-57 (huge)

_The first thing you notice about this large, hulking creature are its two heads.  One head sits where a normal creature’s head should be and it resembles that of a mangy wolf’s.  Its other head sprouts from the creature’s upper back and resembles that of a long, prehensile serpent.   Its skin is the color of a festering sore and clumps of thin, wiry hair dot the creature’s body.  Spittle drips from the fangs of both its heads and a dull red glow seems to pulse behind its savage eyes._

The molydeus are somewhat of an enigma in abyssal politics as they serve the most specialized function of the tanar’ri.  They are the only guardian demons and the promoters of the blood war.  They exist to further the advances of the tanar’ri in the blood war and to draft other tanar’ri (willing or not) into the raving armies of the abyss.  They are terrible and powerful creatures, feared even by the balors and all other true tanar’ri.
Despite their specialized status, the molydeus can be found serving almost any demon or tanar’ri powerful enough to coerce and bully them.  They are also highly prized by the demonic princes Graz’zt, Orcus, and Demogorgon as their ability to bypass the potent protections of other demons is very useful.  However, because of that ability, they are also distrusted by near every other demon, especially other molydei.
Molydei stand about 13 feet tall and weigh roughly 900 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Molydei are fairly intelligent foes.  Their intellect is fairly great compared to most mortals, however compared to other true tanar’ri, the molydeus are considered somewhat lacking in that regard.  That said, they often begin a battle by summoning aid.  Unlike other tanar’ri, molydeus are very rarely ever beholden to the creatures they summon, thus they use their ability as soon as they can.  They also prefer to let underlings do the dirty work while they sit back and blast away with their spell-like abilities before wading into battle with their _+1 dancing vorpal double axes_.
A molydei’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Abyssal Poison (Ex)*: The bite of a molydei’s snakehead delivers a terrible poison. Anyone bitten by the molydei’s snakehead must succeed at a Fort save (DC 28) or slowly transform into a manes over the next 2d4+1 rounds. The save DC is Constitution based.
A _neutralize poison_ spell followed by a _remove curse_ cast before the transformation is complete will restore a poisoned creature to normal. Afterward, however, only a _miracle_ or _wish_ spell can reverse the poison.
*All-Around Vision (Ex)*: The molydei’s two heads make it an exceptionally alert creature.  It gains a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks, and it cannot be flanked.
*Axe*: Every molydeus carries with it a _+1 dancing vorpal double-axe_.  The axe’s powers are tied directly with the life of its molydeus owner, thus if the molydeus ever dies, its axe becomes a worthless lump of metal.  However, should the axe ever be taken while the molydeus is still alive, it will retain its powers.  Unfortunately, those who steal the axe from a still living molydeus are destined to be hunted from plane to plane as the likely _very_ angry molydeus seeks to retrieve its lost weapon.
*Bypass Protections (Su)*: A molydeus possesses the innate power to bypass many of the most potent protections possessed by their demon kin.  A molydeus’s natural attacks and attacks with a weapon it wields are treated as the appropriate type (material wise and alignment wise) in order to overcome another demon’s damage reduction.
For example, when a molydeus hits a balor with its axe, its axe is treated as both cold iron and good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
Plus, whenever the molydeus casts a spell against a demon that has spell resistance, the molydeus automatically succeeds on the spell resistance check.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _baleful polymorph _(DC 22), _deeper darkness, evard’s black tentacles, fear _(DC 21), _fireball _(DC 20), _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _improved invisibility, suggestion _(DC 20), _wall of fire_; 3/day – _blasphemy _(DC 24), _prismatic spray _(DC 24); 1/day – _dominate monster _(DC 26), _mass hold monster_ (DC 26), _unholy aura _(DC 25).  Caster level 19th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, a molydeus can automatically summon 1d4 chasme or 1d6 babau or it can attempt to summon another molydeus with a 40% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 9th level spell.
*Regeneration (Su)*: A molydeus takes normal damage from good-aligned cold iron weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.
*True Seeing (Su)*: Molydei have a continuous true seeing ability, as the spell (caster level 19th).


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 18, 2004)

That's really... mean. And awesome. A very nice job, yet again (I feel so repetitive).

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (May 18, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> That's really... mean. And awesome. A very nice job, yet again (I feel so repetitive).
> 
> Demiurge out.



Just wait till I post up the revised Klurichir.  Mean bugger I think.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 19, 2004)

Well, it should be.

A question about the molydeus. Does the abyssal curse affect other demons as well? It would make sense, as the role of the molydei is as Blood War recruitment, but all that it would take for a balor to get shoved back down the ranks to a manes is a 6 on a Fortitude save (as the spells to cure and reverse the transformation are very rare in the Abyss).

But then again, that's the idea, right? I just wanted to check.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (May 19, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> A question about the molydeus. Does the abyssal curse affect other demons as well? It would make sense, as the role of the molydei is as Blood War recruitment, but all that it would take for a balor to get shoved back down the ranks to a manes is a 6 on a Fortitude save (as the spells to cure and reverse the transformation are very rare in the Abyss).
> 
> But then again, that's the idea, right? I just wanted to check.
> 
> Demiurge out.



Hm, checked over my 2nd edition stuff and the Molydeus entry in the Planescape Monstrous Compendium I says that its ability to change creatures into a Manes is a poison.  Tanar'ri in both 3rd and 2nd edition are immune to poison, however your rationale is reasonable.

Maybe I should change it to a poison?   :\


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, I'd add a line about how the abyssal curse counts as a poison for the purposes of racial bonuses and immunities. But if you didn't, it'd keep those pesky balors in line...

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (May 19, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd add a line about how the abyssal curse counts as a poison for the purposes of racial bonuses and immunities. But if you didn't, it'd keep those pesky balors in line...
> 
> Demiurge out.



But then again, so do it's other abilities. 

I'm changing it to a poison.


----------



## Pants (May 20, 2004)

*Another update*

Sepulchrave should like this one. 

He's big, he's mean, he makes balors wet their beds, and he can bite off your head.  He's the Klurichir... *cough* I mean the *Klaruchar*.  

*KLARUCHAR *
*Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 25d8+312 (420 hp)
*Initiative*: +12
*Speed*: 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 100 ft. (good) 
*Armor Class*: 44 (-2 size, +9 Dex, +27 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 35
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +25/+47
*Attack*: Claw +37 melee (2d6+14/19-20) or spike volley +31 ranged (3d4+14 plus poison)
*Full Attack*: 4 claws +37 melee (2d6+14/19-20) and bite +35 melee (2d8+7) and pincers +35 melee (1d8+7) or 4 spike volleys +31 ranged (3d4+14 plus poison)
*Space/Reach*: 15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Fear aura, improved grab, poison, spell-like abilities, spikes, _summon tanar’ri_, vorpal bite
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 15/cold iron and epic and good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10, and fire 10, scent, spell resistance 33, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing
*Saves*: Fort +27, Ref +23, Will +23
*Abilities*: Str 39, Dex 29, Con 37, Int 26, Wis 28, Cha 30
*Skills*: Appraise +36, Bluff +38, Concentration +41, Diplomacy +46, Forgery +36, Intimidate +42, Knowledge (arcana) +36, Knowledge (the planes) +36, Listen +37, Search +36, Sense Motive +37, Spellcraft +40 (+42 checks involving scrolls), Spot +37, Survival +37 (+41 on other planes and when following tracks), Tumble +37, Use Magic Device +38 (+42 checks involving scrolls)
*Feats*: Cleave, Dire Charge*, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (claw), Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Overwhelming Critical (claw)*, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (claw)
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or squad (1 klaruchar, 1 balor, 1-2 mariliths. 1-6 hezrou)
*Challenge Rating*: 25
*Treasure*: Double standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 26-50 HD (huge); 51-75 HD (gargantuan)

_This monstrous creature resembles nothing that you’ve ever seen before.  A squarish canine head, ringed with sharp teeth, sits atop a broad torso that bears four heavily muscled arms, each ending in a clawed hand.  A pair of crimson, bat-like wings sprouts from its upper back, adding to its strange appearance.  Yet the most unsettling thing about this creature is the massive, tooth filled maw sits where the creature’s stomach should be.  Two scissor-like pincers sprout from the sides of the maw and seem to quiver with anticipation._

If there is ever something that would give a balor nightmares, it is the klaruchar.  The true horrors of the abyss, the terrible klaruchars approach even the demonic lords in power.  Fortunately, only 24 are known to exist, however this is not a definite number.
The klaruchars act as a wild card in abyssal politics.  They are powerful enough to be above the reproach of both the molydei and the balors and they know this well.  They sometimes act as servants for some of the more powerful demon lords (Pazuzu, Graz’zt, and Fraz Urb’Luu), but they despise servitude.  Exceptionally powerful klaruchars have often set themselves up as lords of abyssal lairs, endlessly warring with their neighbors until their almost endless lust for power is temporarily sated.
A klaruchar can speak with either its lower mouth or its upper mouth, but it sometimes chooses to speak with both at the same time, resulting in a particularly unnerving effect.
Klaruchars stand 19 feet tall and weigh around 7,000 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Klaruchars are extremely intelligent foes; however they possess an almost insane bloodlust for battle.  They would happily dive into a battle, tearing away at the opposition and happily gorging itself on the flesh of the dead (and sometimes the still living) in an almost erotic ecstasy.  That said, against foes they know to be superior, they will use every ability they have available and they won’t shirk away from retreating (although their wrath later will be terrible to behold).
A klaruchar’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned, epic, and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Fear Aura (Su)*: A klaruchar can radiate a 30-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 32 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 24th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same klaruchar’s fear aura for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Improved Grab (Ex)*: To use this ability, the klaruchar must hit a foe at least one size category smaller than it with a pincer attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and it can subject the grappled creature to its vorpal bite ability (see below) and it automatically deals pincer damage to the held creature every round the grapple is maintained.
Additionally, a klaruchar is not considered grappling when it holds a creature with its pincers.  It can freely make attacks with its claws, bite, and spikes (but not its pincers) and move normally.  It also still threatens squares normally and retains its Dexterity bonus to attacks.  However, it suffers a -8 penalty to grapple checks and its vorpal bite if it attacks or moves while grappling a foe.
*Poison (Ex)*: A klaruchar delivers its poison with a successful spike attack.  Anyone struck by a klaruchar’s spikes must make a Fort save (DC 35) or take 2d4 points of initial Strength damage.  The secondary damage is 1d4 points of permanent Strength drain.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _blasphemy _(DC 27), _chaos hammer _(DC 24), _deeper darkness, dispel good _(DC 25), _dispel law _(DC 25), _flame strike _(DC 25), _greater dispel magic, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _prismatic wall _(DC 28), _unholy aura _(DC 28), _wall of fire_; 3/day – _fire storm_ (DC 27), _implosion _(DC 29), _meteor swarm_ (DC 29); 1/day – _gate, ruin_* (DC 30). Caster level 24th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Spikes (Ex)*:  As a standard action, a klaruchar can launch a volley of spikes with a range of 90 ft. (no range increment).  As a full-attack option, a klaruchar can launch 4 volleys of spikes with the same range.  Anyone struck by a klaruchar’s spikes is subject to its poison.
*Vorpal Bite (Ex)*: A klaruchar can make one vorpal bite attack each round against a creature grappled by its pincers.  The bite has an attack bonus of +35 and deals 2d8+7 points of damage.  It threatens a critical on a natural 20 and deals triple damage.  On a successful critical, it bites the held creatures head off and proceeds to happily chew.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Twice per day, a klaruchar can automatically summon 2d8 babau, 1d6 hezrou, 1-4 nalfeshnee, 2 mariliths, or 1 balor.  This is the equivalent of a 10th level spell.
*True Seeing (Su)*: Klaruchar have a continuous true seeing ability, as the spell (caster level 24th).  
* See _Epic Level Handbook_

Some notes:
1) This isn't so much a conversion as reimagining of the beast.  As it was in the FF, the attack routine didn't make a lick of sense.  It has four arms, but it only uses one...  Plus that vorpal bite was a pain to make sense of.
2) Those Wizard levels were utterly useless at that level.  10 wizard levels?  Woopdedoo, he might as well sit prone for a round.
3) This is the first Epic critter that I've done and I am a firm believer that CR's break down drastically around level 20.  I also have no real idea of the amount of power that an epic character can possess, only vague notions.  I tried to balance this thing against critters in the ELH, but it's still hard.  Thus, if the klaruchar looks too tough/weak for his CR, then he'll need to be modified accordingly.
4) Giving skill points to a creature with a 26 Int and 25 HD sucks
5) I hopefully cleared up a lot of ambiguity with its attack routine.  I hope it makes sense (it does to me, but I wrote the damn thing!).  If it doesn't, please tell me where the problem is and I'll try to clarify.

Also, when I get done with these critters, I'll be releasing .doc files again.
1) A Revised REVISED Yugoloth .doc containing the new ones
2) A Revised Devil .doc
3) A revised Demon .doc
4) An other .doc with those other critters that just don't fit in. 

Comments appreciated.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 20, 2004)

Ooh... shiny...

I agree entirely with you that the FF klurichir's attack routine was weird, to say the least. And the new one looks very nice indeed. Hopefully it stays below the IP lawyer's radar. The CR looks appropriate for "non-epic" epic leveled creatures (ie ones that don't use many ELH rules, such as the solar, great wyrms and the archfiends from BoVD).

And I was going to ask if there would be more docs on the way. Will the "Doc of Misfit Fiends" include the gehreleths?

Demiurge out.

Edit: I think the new abyssal poison entry for the molydeus is a bit awkward. Perhaps you could change the wording of "Anyone bitten by the molydei’s snakehead must succeed at a Fort save (DC 28) or contract a terrible poison that causes the afflicted to slowly transform into a manes over the next 2d4+1 rounds." to Anyone bitten by the molydei’s snakehead must succeed at a Fort save (DC 28) or slowly transform into a manes over the next 2d4+1 rounds."?


----------



## Pants (May 20, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> And I was going to ask if there would be more docs on the way. Will the "Doc of Misfit Fiends" include the gehreleths?



The Gehreleths have their own .doc at the moment.  You can access it here.

I should probably stick that in my sig...



> *
> Edit: I think the new abyssal poison entry for the molydeus is a bit awkward. Perhaps you could change the wording of "Anyone bitten by the molydei’s snakehead must succeed at a Fort save (DC 28) or contract a terrible poison that causes the afflicted to slowly transform into a manes over the next 2d4+1 rounds." to Anyone bitten by the molydei’s snakehead must succeed at a Fort save (DC 28) or slowly transform into a manes over the next 2d4+1 rounds."?*



*
Yeah, that does sound quite a bit better.*


----------



## Sepulchrave II (May 20, 2004)

Hats off, Pants. Keep them coming.

I wasn't sure whether your reinterpretation would place it above or below the balor in terms of CR - arguably the (CR25!? wtf?) 3.0 klurichir is weaker than the 3.5 balor. There's a lot or resistance to having _any_ non-unique demon usurp the balor's supremacy - I'm glad you did, in the end. I'm all about the Abyss being full of things too terrible to contemplate.

I would, in fact, eyeball your Klaruchar at a solid CR 25, maybe even a 26 - obviously, it's hard to call without testing it. The ability to _summon_ 2 balors or 4 mariliths per day, _implosion, meteor swarm, gate_ and _ruin_ spell-like abilities are all awesome. Not to mention the _vorpal_ chomp and DC35 poison, of course. In terms of power, I'd say it's more in the ball-park of the infernal (probably a realistic CR28) than of the balor. I'm confident that it would whack a 25% hole in the resources of a 25th level party.

SR33 would work for a CR25 demon as well - I believe tanar'ri are usually (CR +8).

Edit: a quick look at the skills, and I think you've forgotten epic synergy bonuses for the klaruchar - an additional +2 at 25 ranks. Diplomacy should be +46, Intimidate +42, Spellcraft +40/+42, survival (other planes) +41.

I also notice that by advancement to 27HD, Devastating Critical becomes available - with 4 claws and a DC37 save to resist.


----------



## Pants (May 20, 2004)

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Hats off, Pants. Keep them coming.



Thank you 



> I wasn't sure whether your reinterpretation would place it above or below the balor in terms of CR - arguably the (CR25!? wtf?) 3.0 klurichir is weaker than the 3.5 balor. There's a lot or resistance to having _any_ non-unique demon usurp the balor's supremacy - I'm glad you did, in the end. I'm all about the Abyss being full of things too terrible to contemplate.



I'm quite glad you like it.  
I just wonder if your players will like it as much as you do. 



> *
> I would, in fact, eyeball your Klaruchar at a solid CR 25, maybe even a 26 - obviously, it's hard to call without testing it. The ability to summon 2 balors or 4 mariliths per day, implosion, meteor swarm, gate and ruin spell-like abilities are all awesome. Not to mention the vorpal chomp and DC35 poison, of course. In terms of power, I'd say it's more in the ball-park of the infernal (probably a realistic CR28) than of the balor. I'm confident that it would whack a 25% hole in the resources of a 25th level party.*



*
Maybe a CR 25 would be better.  I'm not sure that he's as tough as an Infernal, but I'd say he's about as a Black Slaad (maybe a little less).  His Spell-like Abilities definitely push him to the edge though.
Heh, exactly why CR's at this level are touch-and-go. 




			Edit: a quick look at the skills, and I think you've forgotten epic synergy bonuses for the klaruchar - an additional +2 at 25 ranks. Diplomacy should be +46, Intimidate +42, Spellcraft +40/+42, survival (other planes) +41.
		
Click to expand...


Whoops, yep I did forget them.  Thanks for the heads-up.




			I also notice that by advancement to 27HD, Devastating Critical becomes available - with 4 claws and a DC37 save to resist.
		
Click to expand...


Quite nasty indeed *


----------



## Pants (May 24, 2004)

*Another update*

*PALARTHIE*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 9d8+54 (94 hp)
*Initiative*: +7
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class*: 23 (+3 Dex, +10 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +9/+14
*Attack*: _Flame blade_ +15 melee touch (1d8+4) or slam +14 melee (1d6+5 plus 1d8 fire)
*Full Attack*: _Flame blade_ +15/+10 melee touch (1d8+4) or 2 slams +14 melee (1d6+5 plus 1d8 fire)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Flame blade, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, fiery aura, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and fire and poison, resistance to acid 10, spell resistance 16, telepathy 100 ft., vulnerability to cold
*Saves*: Fort +15, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities*: Str 21, Dex 17, Con 21, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Skills*: Balance +17, Bluff +14, Concentration +17, Jump+19, Listen +15, Search +13, Sense Motive +15, Spot +15, Tumble +17
*Feats*: Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Weapon Focus (_flame blade_)
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization*: Solitary
*Challenge Rating*: 8
*Treasure*: Double standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 10-18 HD (medium)

_Through the swirling flames, you can barely make out a humanoid form.  The flames abate and you see an emaciated, purple skinned humanoid with a pair of bony, vestigial wings sprouting from its back.  Its body is entirely hairless and in one, clawed hand it clutches a sword seemingly made of fire.  It grins sadistically just as the flames return with even more intensity and it springs to attack._

The palarthie are thought to be a subset of the tanar’ri that once yearned to rule the Abyss as balors.  Unfortunately, as the legends claim, they failed some trial by fire and are now punished by burning for eternity.
The palarthie are often used as shock troopers and lackeys for more powerful demons, especially the balors who seem to take some sort of perverse pleasure in ordering them around and humiliating them.  
Palarthies stand about 6 and a half feet tall and weigh 180 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Palarthies are relatively cunning opponents.  They usually open combat with a _fear_ effect in order to scatter their weaker foes. They then follow up with either a _fireball_ or a _scorching ray_ against the remaining foes.  They then wade into battle with their _flame blades_, laughing as they burn.
A palarthie’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Fiery Aura (Su)*: A palarthie is constantly surrounded in a vortex of swirling flames.  Any creature striking a palarthie with handheld weapons or natural weapons takes 1d8 points of fire damage. Note that weapons with exceptional reach, such as longspears, do not endanger their users in this way.  Additionally, a palarthie does fire damage with each successful slam attack.
The palarthie can change the color of its flames depending upon its mood or desire, from a deep, crimson red to a ghostly blue.  However, the actual effects of the flames do not change.
*Flame Blade (Sp)*: A palarthie can produce the equivalent of a _flame blade_ spell at will (caster level 9th).  The palarthie’s _flame blade_ has no set duration and it can dispel the blade or create the blade as a free action on its turn. 
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _see invisibility_; 3/day – _dispel magic, scorching ray_ (2 rays only); 1/day – _fear _(DC 16), _fireball _(DC 15).  Caster level 9th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, a palarthie can attempt to summon another palarthie with a 45% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 4th level spell.


----------



## Pants (May 25, 2004)

This one's a new one.

*NRATHGAR *
*Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice*: 14d8+112 (175 hp)
*Initiative*: +2
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 26 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +16 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +14/+31
*Attack*: Claw +22 melee (2d6+10)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +22 melee (2d6+10) and 2 bites +22 melee (2d8+10) and tail spike +22 melee (1d6+10 plus 1d8 cold)
*Space/Reach*: 15 ft./15 ft. (20 ft. with tail slap)
*Special Attacks*: Crystalline tail, gaze attacks, rend 3d6+15, spell-like abilities, _summon elementals_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, dual mind, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold and poison, resistance to acid 10, and electricity 10, spell resistance 25, superior multiattack, vulnerability to fire
*Saves*: Fort +17, Ref +11, Will +11
*Abilities*: Str 31, Dex 15, Con 27, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Skills*: Bluff +20, Concentration +25, Hide +11, Intimidate +20, Jump +35, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Listen +19, Move Silently +3, Search +19, Spot +19, Survival +19
*Feats*: Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss (Ice Wastes)
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or group (2-5)
*Challenge Rating*: 15
*Treasure*: Double standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 15-28 HD (huge); 29-42 HD (gargantuan)

_This towering creature resembles a conglomeration of many other creatures.  Two white furred bears’ heads sit atop a massive frame covered in bluish scales.  Its long, dangling arms end in wickedly clawed hands.  A serpentine tail ending in a crystalline spike sprouts from its lower back and it twitches violently on the ground.  Bony ridges run down the creature’s back and small tufts of white hair cover the its scaly body  in seemingly random locations._

The nrathgar are immense demons that lurk on the 23rd layer of the Abyss, called the Ice Wastes.  There they serve as powerful minions of the demonic lord Kostchtchie; a lord of the unceasing cold and giants.
Nrathgar are bestial demons.  They live to fight and tear the flesh from their enemies.  Oftentimes, they wander the Ice Wastes in solitude, slaying all that come before them in an unending blood frenzy.  Even Kostchtchie has trouble keeping the nrathgar in line and only his power keeps him from being another of their frozen meals.
Nrathgar stand 16 feet tall and weigh approximately 5,000 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Despite their bestial appearance and temperament, the nrathgar are fairly intelligent and cunning foes.  They use their gaze attacks and their spell-like abilities to their fullest effect.  They are mostly solitary creatures, but they will fight in packs if a more powerful creature bullies them into it, but they very rarely use intelligent tactics when in a pack.
A nrathgar’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Crystalline Tail (Su)*: The tail of a nrathgar ends in a bluish, crystalline spike.  Anyone struck by a nrathgar’s tail spike takes 1d8 points of additional cold damage.  On a successful critical hit, the creature struck takes 3d8 points of cold damage.
*Dual Mind (Ex)*: A nrathgar’s two heads make it immune to any Enchantment spells or effects.
*Gaze Attacks (Su)*:  A nrathgar’s heads can both produce a different gaze attack.  The nrathgar can only use one of its gaze attacks per round.
_Left Head_:  As a free action, a nrathgar can focus the gaze of its left head upon a single opponent within 40 ft.  The opponent must make a Will save (DC 20) or become _slowed_ as per the spell (caster level 14th) by a limb-numbing cold.  The creature need not meet the gaze of the nrathgar in order to be affected.  The save DC is Charisma based.
_Right Head_: As a free action, a nrathgar can focus the gaze of its right head upon a single opponent within 60 ft.  The affected opponent takes 5d6 points of cold damage.  A successful Fort save (DC 20) reduces the damage by half.  The creature need not meet the gaze of the nrathgar in order to be affected.  The save DC is Charisma based.
_Both Heads_: As a standard action, the nrathgar can focus the gaze of both of its heads upon a single opponent within 30 ft.  The affected opponent must make a Will save (DC 22) or become paralyzed for 2d4 rounds.  The creature need not meet the gaze of the nrathgar in order to be affected.  The save DC is Charisma based and includes a +2 bonus.
*Rend (Ex)*: If a nrathgar hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 3d6+15 points of damage.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _darkness, dispel magic, ice storm, sleet storm, wall of ice_; 1/day – _cone of cold_ (DC 18), _fear_ (DC 17).  Caster level 10th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Elementals_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, a nrathgar can summon either 2d4 small ice paraelementals, 1d6 medium ice paraelementals, 1d4 large ice paraelementals, or 1 huge ice paraelemental.  The elementals that are summoned are always evil.  This is the equivalent of a 6th level spell.
*Superior Multiattack (Ex)*: Due to its two heads, a nrathgar takes no penalties on attack rolls and damage when using its secondary attacks.
*Skills*: The nrathgar’s two heads make it an exceptionally alert creature.  It gains a +4 racial bonus on Spot, Search, and Listen checks.  They also receive a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in snowy conditions.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 25, 2004)

Ooh... 
The palarthie is another excellent "IP-free" conversion of 3.0 material into somthing that transcends the original. And I like the polar lesser Demogorgon that is the nrathgar.

Keep up the excellent work.
Demiurge out.


----------



## Olive (May 25, 2004)

Nice thread man...

explain exactly what you're converting ehre? 3.0 to 3.5 or 2e to 3.5? I did a quick 3.0 to 3.5 conversion fo the red abshai myself if you're interested.


----------



## Pants (May 27, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> explain exactly what you're converting ehre? 3.0 to 3.5 or 2e to 3.5?



A bit of both actually.
The Molydeus as never been officially converted to 3rd edition, however many of the critters on the list have already been converted... although often poorly.  So I go back and convert them to 3.5...


----------



## Olive (May 27, 2004)

Pants said:
			
		

> A bit of both actually.
> The Molydeus as never been officially converted to 3rd edition, however many of the critters on the list have already been converted... although often poorly.  So I go back and convert them to 3.5...




Yeah but are you converting them 3.0-3.5, or 2-3.5? In general, if you don't liek the 3.0/3.5 conversions. What original souce material are you using?


----------



## Pants (May 27, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> Yeah but are you converting them 3.0-3.5, or 2-3.5?



Both.
The Molydeus and the Guardian Yugoloths have never been 'officially' converted to 3.0 or 3.5, thus I had to use only 2ed material for the conversion.
Others already have (like the abishai, alkilith, chasme), but they need a power boost in order to be equivalent to the 3.5 fiends.  Thus its a 3.0-3.5 conversion.  Same goes for some of WotC's new fiends.



> In general, if you don't liek the 3.0/3.5 conversions. What original souce material are you using?



I try to use as much original source material as I can.  I have 3 of the Planescape Monstrous Compendiums on .pdf and I often use those for ideas or conversion notes.  I have also used the 3.5 SRD, Monster Manual II, Monster Manual 3.5, Book of Vile Darkness, and the Fiend Folio for conversion 'ideas.'  Sometimes, all a fiend needs is to have its stats and Hit Dice upped a bit, other times a complete reworking often is needed for the Fiend to make any sense at all (as in the case of the Klurichir/Klaruchar).


----------



## Pants (May 29, 2004)

On another note, here's another conversion without all the IP junk... 

*KEREZU*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 17d8+68 (144 hp)
*Initiative*: +11
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class*: 37 (+11 Dex, +15 natural, +1 shield), touch 21, flat-footed 26
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +17/+22
*Attack*: _+3 keen rapier of sharpness_ +32 melee (1d6+8 15-20/x3 plus poison)
*Full Attack*: _+3 keen rapier of sharpness_ +30/+25/+20/+15 melee (1d6+8 15-20/x3 plus poison) and _+1 silvered wounding dagger_ +29/+24/+19 melee (1d4+2 19-20/x2 plus poison)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft. 
*Special Attacks*: Poison, sneak attack +8d6, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/cold iron and good, darkvision 60 ft.,  evasion, immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft, true seeing, uncanny dodge
*Saves*: Fort +15, Ref +21, Will +16
*Abilities*: Str 21, Dex 33, Con 19, Int 22, Wis 22, Cha 24
*Skills*: Balance +33, Climb +25, Concentration +25, Jump +27, Hide +31, Listen +26, Knowledge (the planes) +26, Move Silently +31, Search +26, Spellcraft +26 (+28 when deciphering scrolls), Spot +26, Survival +26 (+28 on other planes and when following tracks), Tumble +33, Use Magic Device +27 (+29 checks involving scrolls)
*Feats*: Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Two-Weapon Fighting, Two-Weapon Defense, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (rapier)
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization*: Solitary, pair
*Challenge Rating*: 17
*Treasure*: Standard plus _+3 keen rapier of sharpness_ and _+1 silvered wounding dagger_
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 18-34 HD (medium)

_This creature would seem human at first glance, but closer inspection reveals it to be of a more fiendish nature.  Its skin is a dull red color, its hands end in short, claw-like nails, and a pair of small, black horns sprout from its forehead.  Its eyes blaze with a fiendish light, and its lips are curved into an arrogant smile._ 

While the mariliths are the generals of the abyssal armies and the balors are the aristocracy, the kerezu are the assassins.  They are most often employed by demon princes and lords to eliminate arrogant upstarts and rivals, but no one really trusts the kerezu.  Their loyalty is as fickle as the Abyss itself and some have been known to change sides rather frequently.  As such, kerezu are often on the run and they often possess great amounts of information on their employers.
Kerezu stand only 5 feet tall and weigh about 110 pounds.

*COMBAT*
The kerezu are not the hardiest of the demons and thus, they prefer to strike quick from the darkness before fleeing.  Kerezu often go into battle with _greater magic weapon_ cast on both of its weapons, followed by a _greater invisibility_.  They are smart and cunning opponents and they know when to flee when a battle turns against them.  However, a kerezu will hunt those who have wounded its immense pride by causing it to flee until either it or its prey is dead.  An angry kerezu is a _very_ dangerous opponent.
A kerezu’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Evasion (Ex)*: If exposed to any effect that normally allows a Reflex save for half damage, a kerezu takes no damage on a successful saving throw.
*Poison (Ex)*: A kerezu’s fingertips secrete a dangerous poison that it uses to continually coat its weapons. Those struck by a kerezu’s poison covered blades must succeed at a Fort save (DC 23) or take 1d6 points of Constitution damage. The initial and secondary damage is the same.  The poison is highly perishable and becomes inert 1 minute after application.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Sneak Attack (Ex)*: Anytime a kerezu’s target is denied its Dexterity bonus, or when it is flanked by the kerezu, it deals an additional +8d6 points of damage on a successful melee attack.  The kerezu flanks as a 15th level rogue.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _deeper darkness, dimension door, greater dispel magic, greater invisibility _(self only), _greater magic weapon, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _polymorph _(self only); 3/day – _mass inflict serious wounds_ (DC 24); 1/day – _blasphemy _(DC 24). Caster level 17th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*: A kerezu retains its Dexterity bonus even when flat-footed, and it can only be flanked by a 19th level rogue or higher.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, a kerezu can attempt to summon another kerezu with a 40% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of an 8th level spell.
*True Seeing (Su)*: Kerezu have a continuous _true seeing_ ability, as the spell (caster level 17th).  

*New Melee Weapon Special Quality*
*Sharpness*: A weapon of sharpness has its Critical multiplier increased by 1.5.  Thus a _longsword of sharpness_ would deal triple damage on a successful critical hit, while a _scythe of sharpness_ would deal 6 dice of damage on a successful critical hit.  This property can only be applied to piercing or slashing weapons.
Moderate transmutation; CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _greater magic weapon, keen edge_; Price +2 bonus.

Comments?
How does the *Sharpness* special quality look?  Is 1.5 too much?


----------



## Pants (May 29, 2004)

*WASTRILITH *
*Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice*: 17d8+136 (212 hp)
*Initiative*: +10
*Speed*: 20 ft. (4 squares), swim 80 ft.
*Armor Class*: 29 (-2 size, +6 Dex, +15 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +17/+36
*Attack*: Bite +26 melee (2d8+11)
*Full Attack*: Bite +26 melee (2d8+11) and 2 claws +24 melee (2d4+5) and tail slap +24 melee (1d12+5 plus stun)
*Space/Reach*: 15 ft./10 ft. 
*Special Attacks*: Breath weapon, constrict 3d6+16, improved grab, spell-like abilities, _summon water creatures_
*Special Qualities*: Break domination, damage reduction 10/cold iron and good, darkvision 60 ft., electrical reflection, immunity to cold and poison and water, resistance to acid 10, spell resistance 27, telepathy 100 ft., vulnerability to fire, water mastery
*Saves*: Fort +18, Ref +16, Will +15
*Abilities*: Str 33, Dex 23, Con 27, Int 18, Wis 20, Cha 22
*Skills*: Bluff +26, Concentration +28, Hide +26, Intimidate +28, Knowledge (geography) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +24, Listen +25, Search +24, Sense Motive +26, Spot +25, Survival +25 (+27 to avoid hazards and when on other planes and when following tracks) , Swim +39*
*Feats*: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary
*Challenge Rating*: 18
*Treasure*: Double standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 18-34 HD (huge); 35-52 HD (gargantuan)

_This creature possesses a gray, eel-like body with a pair of muscular arms ending in clawed hands.  Its large maw is filled with rows of gleaming, wickedly sharp teeth.  Sharp barbs run down its slick back, from its head to the end of its tail._

The wastrilith are the Water Lords of the Abyss.  They rule deepest depths of the malignant waters that foul the various abyssal layers with their scum and refuse.  They are the lords of the deepest, underwater chasms, of fiendish reefs, and dilapidated submerged fortresses.
The wastrilith are loners.  They carve out great swaths of territory and war unceasingly with anything that dares to enter.  They set up petty underwater fiefdoms and wage wars that none know or care about.
Despite their arrogance and lust for power, dozens of powerful wastrilith serve the lord Demogorgon in the brine seas of Abysm, serving as commanders and lords for the dreadful lord.
Wastrilith measure about 25 feet in length and weigh almost 7,000 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Wastrilith are hateful opponents.  They protect anything they deem as their territory with an almost dreadful rage.  Most likely, they summon up reinforcements before wading into battle.  If their opponents remain outside of water, they will either flee out of their range and wait or blast away with their spell-like abilities.
Wastrilith eagerly await the day that some foolish mortal wizard attempts to summon them to the prime.  There they can attempt to break free and cause some limited mayhem before returning to their homes in the Abyss.
A wastrilith’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Break Domination (Su)*:  If the wastrilith is subjected to any _charm, domination_, the wastrilith can immediately make an opposed Wisdom check against the caster.  If it succeeds, it breaks free of the effect.  If it beats the caster by more than 5, then the spell is redirected at the caster, who must make a saving throw against the spell’s original DC or be affected by the spell.  
For example, a wizard attempts to cast _dominate monster_ on a wastrilith.  The wastrilith and the wizard make opposed Wisdom checks.  The wastrilith beats the wizard by more than 5 and the wizard must make a saving throw against the spell’s original DC.  He fails and is affected as though he had a _dominate monster_ cast on him by the wastrilith.
*Breath Weapon (Su)*: Once every 1d6 rounds, the wastrilith can unleash a 60 ft. cone of boiling water, dealing 8d10 points of damage.  Those affected can attempt a Reflex save (DC 26) for half damage.  Half the damage is fire damage and the other half is the result of the abyssal power of the wastrilith and is thus not protected by effects that grant fire resistance.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Constrict (Ex)*: A wastrilith deals 3d6+16 points of damage with each successful grapple check.
*Electrical Reflection (Su)*:  If the wastrilith is subject to any spell that deals electricity damage, it could potentially reflect it back upon the caster.  Any time the wastrilith is subject ranged touch, touch, line, or spell that deals electricity damage, the caster must make a caster level check (DC 23) or the spell reflects back on him and the wastrilith remains unaffected.  The DC is Wisdom based.
*Improved Grab (Ex)*: To use this ability, the wastrilith must hit a foe at least one size category smaller than it with a pincer attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and it can constrict.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _control water, deeper darkness, fear_ (DC 20)_ greater dispel magic, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _telekinesis _(DC 21), _unholy blight _(DC 20), _wall of ice_; 3/day – _mass suggestion _(DC 22); 1/day – _blasphemy_ (DC 23).  Caster level 17th. The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Stun (Su)*: Anyone struck by a wastrilith’s tail slap must succeed at a Fort save (DC 26) or become stunned for one round.  The save DC is Constitution based.
_Summon Water Creatures_ *(Sp)*:  Three times per day, a wastilith can automatically summon either 1d6 large fiendish sharks, 1d4 fiendish giant octopus, or 1 elder water elemental.  This is the equivalent of a 9th level spell.
*Water Mastery (Ex)*: A wastrilith gains a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls if its opponent is touching the water.
*Skills*: Wastriliths have a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard and can always choose to take 10 on Swim checks, even if rushed or threatened.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (May 29, 2004)

Much plunderable stuff here again.

The MMII kelvezu as written definitely needs attention - it's pretty underpowered for a CR18, and yours comes closer to the mark. A few questions regarding your kelvezu:

Did you decide against a scimitar because of the Weapon Finesse thing? (IMC the scimitar is finessable, so it's less of a factor.)

Re. _sharpness_: I'm wondering whether x1.5 might be a bit clunky for the critical multiplier. Does a x3 weapon become x4 or x4.5? Had you thought about a flat +1 or +2 to the critical multiplier (probably equivalent to a +2 and +4 enhancement bonus respectively). All in all, I like it but feel that integers are probably better. Maybe you could have a _sharpness_ and a _greater sharpness_ enchantment?

I notice that the kerezu has a HD advancement range now - the MMII kelvezu is 'by character class.' Not that one excludes the other - just curious as to your choice.

Good call on the _polymorph_ ability. That was an obvious omission (to me) in the original. And I like _true seeing_ - it always says 'one of the big boys' to me.

I'm also curious as to whether you considered making the Death Attack special ability a feature or not. When I was playing with the kelvezu (trying to justify its CR18), I thought about this.


----------



## Pants (May 29, 2004)

Sepulchrave II said:
			
		

> Did you decide against a scimitar because of the Weapon Finesse thing? (IMC the scimitar is finessable, so it's less of a factor.)



That's pretty much the reason I went with the rapier in lieu of the scimitar.



> Re. _sharpness_: I'm wondering whether x1.5 might be a bit clunky for the critical multiplier. Does a x3 weapon become x4 or x4.5? Had you thought about a flat +1 or +2 to the critical multiplier (probably equivalent to a +2 and +4 enhancement bonus respectively). All in all, I like it but feel that integers are probably better. Maybe you could have a _sharpness_ and a _greater sharpness_ enchantment?



For some reason I was thinking of the 1.5 strength modifier for using weapons in two-hands when I wrote up the sharpness.  I have no idea why, but I thought of changing it to a +1 later.

How does this look for *Greater Sharpness*?

*Greater Sharpness*: A weapon of greater sharpness has its Critical multiplier increased by +2.  Thus a _longsword of greater sharpness_ would deal x4 damage on a successful critical hit.  This property can only be applied to piercing or slashing weapons.  *Greater Sharpness* does not stack with *Sharpness*.
Moderate transmutation; CL 18th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _greater magic weapon, keen edge, mordenkainen's sword_; Price +5 bonus.



> I notice that the kerezu has a HD advancement range now - the MMII kelvezu is 'by character class.' Not that one excludes the other - just curious as to your choice.



My personal belief is that all demons, devils, and daemons should be able to gain power by increasing their HD without having to add class levels.  I have no real rational reason behind this, other than a 'just because' reasoning. 



> I'm also curious as to whether you considered making the Death Attack special ability a feature or not. When I was playing with the kelvezu (trying to justify its CR18), I thought about this.



I thought of it, but I figured that with their slightly lousy HD advancement (read only double their HD), most would progress as Rogues or Assassins to improve their slaying skills.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 31, 2004)

OK, I like the creatures in this last update. But I don't like the greater sharpness enchantment. A +2 to multiplier, whereas the regular sharpness is x1.5? That means that the only difference for a x4 weapon, like a pick or a scythe, is that greater sharpness is much more expensive.

But the kerezu is really cool, and more rouge-y. And the wastrilith is only slightly changed, but they're all good changes, with one exception. Your wastriliths, as far as the entry reads, cannot be summoned by _summon monster_ spells, but the break summons ability still applies to those spells. Maybe it should apply to planar ally or binding spells instead?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Jun 1, 2004)

Sharpness will be changed to just a +1.  I forgot to change it on my last edit. Silly me.

I changed it for two reasons:
1) As Sep said, 1.5 is needlessly clunky.
2) Having a quality that MULTIPLIES a critical hit multiplier is a potentially bad thing as there are other effects that multiply the critical hit and when they stack together... things can get potentially messy.

As for the wastrilith:
Yes, that would most likely be much better.  Initially, I was planning on including a table in the final .docs that listed what outsiders could be summoned via the various _Summon Monster_ spells.  I'll most likely include an addendum to that so that the Wastrilith can use it against _planar ally_ and _binding_ spells, but I'm really tired right now.


----------



## Pants (Jun 3, 2004)

*HERGARU*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice*: 12d8+84 (138 hp)
*Initiative*: +7
*Speed*: 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class*: 27 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +15 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +12/+23
*Attack*: Bite +19 melee (2d8+7 19-20/x2)
*Full Attack*: Bite +19 melee (2d8+7 19-20/x2) and 2 claws +16 melee (1d8+3)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Fear aura, roar, spell-like abilities, sundering bite
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/adamantine, darkvision 60 ft., hardened skin, immunity to poison and sonic, resistance to acid 10 and electricity 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 27
*Saves*: Fort +15, Ref +11, Will +8
*Abilities*: Str 25, Dex 17, Con 25, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Skills*: Bluff +18, Climb +22, Concentration +22, Intimidate +20, Jump +22, Knowledge (the planes) +18, Listen +15, Search +18, Spot +15, Survival +15 (+17 on other planes and when following tracks), Swim +22
*Feats*: Improved Critical (bite), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder (b), Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary
*Challenge Rating*: 12
*Treasure*: None
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 13-24 HD (large); 25-36 HD (huge)

_This 12-foot tall creature has skin the color of a dark bruise.  Its elongated arms hang well below its knees, ending in a pair of viciously sharp claws.  Its head is wedge shaped and it bears a large mouth filled with jagged looking canines.  The creature’s narrow eyes gleam dangerously as a long, purple tongue trails out of its mouth and licks its fiendish lips._

Hergaru are walking agents of destruction.  They inhabit the darkest, most chaotic realms of the abyss, hunting bebiliths, demons, and planar travelers alike, if only for the fun of destroying something.  They revel in the destruction of just above everything and are prone to especially violent fits of madness if there is nothing left to destroy.  Despite their often solitary lifestyle, a lone hergaru will quickly go mad if it has nothing left to tear down and destroy.
Despite most evil outsider’s lust for souls, hergaru sate themselves on a much more ‘mundane’ affair: magical items.  They particularly love the sound of dweomered items cracking between their powerful jaws, the surge of energy that flows throughout their body as the pent up magical power is released.  They find magical items forged of the power of good to be excellent delicacies and savor the taste of them for as long as possible.
Hergaru stand 12 feet tall and weigh about 4,000 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Hergaru are intelligent and passionate creatures.  They live to destroy and revel in the bloodshed that they cause.  Despite their relatively high intelligence, hergaru are prone to foolish fits of violence if something deprives them of what they want or gets in their way.  They also often have a tendency to toy with those obviously weaker than them.
A hergaru’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Fear Aura (Su)*: A hergaru can radiate a 10-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 19 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 12th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same hergaru’s fear aura for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Hardened Skin (Su)*: The skin of a hergaru is supernaturally strong.  Any time a manufactured weapon with hardness less than 20 strikes the hergaru the weapon must make a Fort save (DC 23) or shatter.  The weapon uses either its own save bonus or its owner’s save bonus, whichever is higher.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Roar (Su)*:  Once every 2d4 rounds, the hargaru can unleash a bone-shattering roar.  When it uses this ability, the hergaru can either choose to do a burst effect (centered on itself) or a cone effect.  No matter which effect it uses, it must still wait 2d4 rounds before using its roar ability again.
_Burst_: Anyone within 30 ft. of the hergaru automatically takes 3d6 points of sonic damage and must make a Will save (DC 23) or be deafened for 2d6 rounds.  The save DC is Constitution based.
_Cone_:  60 ft.  Anyone within the cone takes 6d8 points of sonic damage and can attempt a Reflex save (DC 23) for half damage.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _see invisibility, sound burst_ (DC 15); 3/day – _chaos hammer_ (DC 17), _fireball_ (DC 16); 1/day – _word of chaos_ (DC 20).  Caster level 12th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Sundering Bite (Ex)*: On a successful sunder attempt with its bite attack, the hergaru deals double damage.  Also, the hergaru’s bite is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction and ignoring hardness.


----------



## Pants (Jun 3, 2004)

*ALKILITH *
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 14d8+84 (147 hp)
*Initiative*: +8
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 27 (-1 size, +8 Dex, +10 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +14/+23
*Attack*: Slam +22 melee (3d4+5 plus 1d8 acid)
*Full Attack*: 4 slams +22 melee (3d4+5 plus 1d8 acid)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Acid, cloudkill form, _command ooze_, spell-like abilities, _summon ooze, summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Amorphous, damage reduction 10/good and piercing, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid, electricity, and poison, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 22, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +15, Ref +17, Will +12
*Abilities*: Str 20, Dex 27, Con 23, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Skills*: Bluff +22, Concentration +23, Escape Artist +25, Hide +21, Intimidate +24, Listen +20, Move Silently +21, Search +24, Spot +24, Survival +20 (+22 when following tracks), Tumble +25
*Feats*: Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Improved Disarm, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (slam)
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or group (2-5)
*Challenge Rating*: 14
*Treasure*: Double standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 15-28 HD (large); 29-42 HD (huge)

_Sitting before you is a revolting mass of decaying matter.  Pus, cancerous growths, and multitudes of eyes dot this undulating body of pure corruption.  Despite its odd appearance, it moves quickly with an almost sickening grace, launching itself into battle with its flailing pseudopods._

Alkiliths live in the deepest, most foul pits in the Abyss, treading where even other demons are loathe to tread.  The serve the demonic lord Juiblex, the Slime Lord, and are often found slurping and befouling everything in his layer, the Slime Pits.
Alkilith are often sent on missions to other planes both as assassins and to serve a more foul and specific purpose: to spread the corruption of the Abyss.  The live to corrupt all that is good and beautiful with their ichoric pseudopods.  
Alkiliths take the form of an undulating mass with a diameter of around 7 feet, which weighs roughly 400 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Alkiliths are intelligent and wary opponents who use their spell-like abilities to best affect.  They also use their _summon ooze_ ability at the first opportunity and let their summoned help do all the work while they get into a position to threaten as many foes as possible before unleashing a flurry of pseudopod attacks.
An alkilith’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Acid (Ex)*: An alkilith’s pseudopods are coated in a slick, disgusting acid.  Anyone struck by an alkilith’s slam attack takes an additional 1d8 points of damage and must make a Reflex save (DC 23) or the victim’s armor takes 1d8 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution based.
*Amorphous (Ex)*: An alkilith is not subject to critical hits. It cannot be flanked.  Alkiliths are also immune to the effects of harmful gases such as _stinking cloud_ or _cloudkill_.
*Cloudkill Form (Su)*: As a full-round action, an alkilith can transform itself into a state similar to that of a _gaseous form_ spell.  Those inside the cloud suffer as if under the affect of a _cloudkill_ spell (caster level 14th, Fort save DC 23).  The alkilith can switch back to its normal form as a full-round action.  The save DC is Constitution based.
_Command Ooze_ *(Sp)*: As a standard action, an alkilith can command any ooze within 60 feet.  This is otherwise similar to a _dominate monster_ spell.  The ooze is allowed a Will save (DC 22) to resist the control.  This effect ignores an ooze’s mindless quality.  The save DC is Charisma based.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _contagion_ (DC 19), _dispel magic, enervation, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _melf’s acid arrow, stinking cloud_ (DC 18), _wall of ice_; 3/day – _cone of cold_ (DC 20), _unholy blight _(DC 19); 1/day – _blasphemy _(DC 22), _polar ray, slime wave*_ (DC 22).  Caster level 14th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Ooze_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, an alkilith can automatically summon 1d4 gelatinous cubes, 1d3 ochre jellies, or 1 black pudding.  This is the equivalent of a 6th level spell.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, an alkilith can attempt to summon 1d3 chasme or 1 hezrou with a 60% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 6th level spell.
*See Invisibility (Su)*: Alkilith have a continuous _see invisibility_ ability, as the spell (caster level 14th).  
*Skills*: Due to its many eyes, an alkilith receives a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks.
* See _Masters of the Wild_.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 4, 2004)

I like that alkilith. A lot. Nice selection of slime wave as a spell-like; although I usually don't like non-core materials used in conversions, etc., the spell definately fits. I assume that the dominate ooze ability overrides the mindlessness of oozes? If so, you might want to include clarifications to that effect.

I also really like the heragu. Sundering bite and shattering skin... that's a mean monster right there. I'm sure a lot of players will rue crossing their path. Especially since I do have a place for one of them...

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Jun 4, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> I like that alkilith. A lot. Nice selection of slime wave as a spell-like; although I usually don't like non-core materials used in conversions, etc., the spell definately fits.



I try to keep most of my conversions as Core as possible, thus I'm sometimes wrangling with whether I should include a certain Feat or Spell in my conversion because of it not being Core material.  Occasionally I will, but I doubt that it will become a regular thing, so I wouldn't worry.



> I assume that the dominate ooze ability overrides the mindlessness of oozes? If so, you might want to include clarifications to that effect.



I assumed it would be obvious, but what's obvious to me isn't obvious to everyone else...



> I also really like the heragu. Sundering bite and shattering skin... that's a mean monster right there. I'm sure a lot of players will rue crossing their path. Especially since I do have a place for one of them...
> 
> Demiurge out.



I'd love to hear how player's fared against my monsters. Whether they were too weak or too powerful.  Anything like that.  
I know that Sepulchrave's players near tore through my Yugoloths (with a lot of luck it seemed...), but I'm always interesed in those anecdotes.


----------



## Pants (Jun 5, 2004)

*CHASME*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 10d8+70 (115 hp)
*Initiative*: +4
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 60 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class*: 24 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +11 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +10/+24
*Attack*: Claw +15 melee (1d8+6)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+6) and bite +13 melee (1d6+3) and nose gore +13 melee (4d4+3 plus abyssal wound)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Abyssal wound, blood drain, drone, fear aura, improved grab, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10 and fire 10, see invisibility, spell resistance 19, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +14, Ref +11, Will +9
*Abilities*: Str 23, Dex 19, Con 25, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills*: Bluff +17, Concentration +20, Diplomacy +21, Intimidate +19, Knowledge (the planes) +15, Listen +15, Search +15, Sense Motive +15, Spellcraft +17, Spot +15, Survival +2 (+4 on other planes and when following tracks)
*Feats*: Flyby Attack, Multiattack, Power Attack, Wingover
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, gang (2-5), or squad (1-2 chasme, 1-6 rutterkin, and 2d10 dretch)
*Challenge Rating*: 11
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 11-20 HD (large); 21-30 HD (huge)

_This creature resembles a gross cross between a human and a fly.  Its head vaguely resembles that of a human’s, however it is fiercely ugly and a long, pincer-like horn takes the place of the nose.  Out of its six legs, its two front forelegs end in elongated claw-like hands.  Its body is a mottled gray and flesh color, with tufts of wiry hair decorating its exoskeleton in seemingly random places.  Its wings buzz hypnotically and you almost feel like its time for a nice nap…_

The chasme are gross human-fly hybrids and their ‘job’ is to seek out and punish those demons that flee from the duties of the Blood War.  However, like most demons (except for maybe the molydeus), the chasme very rarely stick to their job and instead fly about, inflicting pain on all those weaker than themselves.  Because of their part in the war effort, the chasme live in the somewhat protective shadows of the more powerful demons.  Thus, the chasme are fiercely hated by the lower rung demons, but they can’t really do much about it…
Chasme stretch about 8 feet long and weigh about 500 pounds

*COMBAT*
Chasme are competent and wily opponents.  They initiate combat with their Drone ability, attempting to put as many of their foes to sleep as possible.  Then they use their blood drain against the helpless foes and if things get really hairy, they aren’t above taking their sleeping foes and flying away for a nice, fleshy treat!
A chasme’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Abyssal Wound (Su)*: The damage a chasme deals with its nose gore attack causes a persistent wound. An injured creature loses 2 additional hit point each round. The wound does not heal naturally and resists healing spells. The continuing hit point loss can be stopped by a DC 22 Heal check, a _cure_ spell, or a _heal_ spell. However, a character attempting to cast a _cure_ spell or a _heal_ spell on a creature damaged by a chasme’s nose gore must succeed on a DC 22 caster level check, or the spell has no effect on the injured character.
A successful Heal check automatically stops the continuing hit point loss as well as restoring hit points. The check DC is Constitution-based.
*Blood Drain (Ex)*: If a chasme successfully pins an opponent, it can attempt to drink its blood, dealing 1d2 points of Constitution damage each round the pin is maintained.  On each successful blood drain, the chasme gains 5 temporary hit points.
*Drone (Su)*: As a full-round action, the chasme can vibrate its wings creating a monotonous, sleep-inducing sound.  Any creature within 60 ft. that hears the chasme droning must make a Will save (DC 19) or fall asleep for 2d10 rounds.  This is otherwise similar to a _sleep_ spell, although there is no Hit Dice limit.  This is a sonic, mind-affecting effect.  A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same chasme’s drone for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Fear Aura (Su)*: A chasme can radiate a 10-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 19 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 10th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same chasme’s fear aura for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Improved Grab (Ex)*: To use this ability, the chasme must hit a foe with both claw attacks. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _contagion _(DC 17), _darkness, dispel magic, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _insect plague, ray of enfeeblement, telekinesis_ (DC 19); 3/day – _stinking cloud_ (DC 17), _unholy blight_ (DC 18); 1/day – _lightning bolt_ (DC 17).  Caster level 10th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, a chasme can attempt to summon 1d10 dretch, 1d4 rutterkin or another chasme with a 50% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 4th level spell.
*See Invisibility (Su)*: Chasme have a continuous _see invisibility_ ability, as the spell (caster level 10th).


----------



## Pants (Jun 5, 2004)

Here's a fun one.
I redid the Babau eventhough it has been 'officially' converted to 3.5 mostly because the conversion sucked.  All of the neat abilities that the Babau had were nixed for whatever reason and the conversion in the BoVD just didn't have it at the right power level.  So I offer this conversion.  This one can be used as a sort of Greater Babau if you liked the lower power one and you want to use this one or it can be used as a complete replacement.

*BABAU*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 12d8+84 (138 hp)
*Initiative*: +7
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class*: 31 (+7 Dex, +14 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +12/+17
*Attack*: Claw +19 melee (1d6+5) or _+2 ranseur_ +19 melee (2d4+9)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +19 melee (1d6+5) and bite +17 melee (1d8+2) or _+2 ranseur_ +19/+14/+9 melee (2d4+9)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft. (10 ft. with _+2 ranseur_)
*Special Attacks*: Sneak attack +5d6, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_, weakening gaze
*Special Qualities*: Corrosive slime, damage reduction 10/bludgeoning and good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid and electricity and poison, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, see invisibility, spell resistance 21, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +15, Ref +15, Will +12
*Abilities*: Str 21, Dex 25, Con 25, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 20
*Skills*: Bluff +12, Concentration +22, Escape Artist +22, Hide +22, Intimidate +22, Knowledge (the planes) +19, Listen +19, Move Silently +22, Search +19, Sense Motive +19, Spellcraft +14, Spot +17, Tumble +22
*Feats*: Dodge, Combat Reflexes, Mobility, Multiattack, Weapon Finesse
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or squad (2 babau and 1d8 rutterkin)
*Challenge Rating*: 13
*Treasure*: Standard plus _+2 ranseur_
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 13-36 HD (medium)

_Before you stands a black-skinned, emaciated humanoid.  Covering its leather-tight skin is a strange, blood-red goo that seems to seep from its very pores.  Its two arms end in a pair of long, thin, clawed hands and a curved horn protrudes from the top of its head. Its pointed ears jut above the top of its bald head._

The babau serve as sort of lesser recruiters for the demonic armies.  That is, they go around and bully all of the lesser demons into joining the war.  Those that refuse either die at the deft, clawed hands of the babau or are sent to the babau’s masters as ‘playthings.’  As such, the lesser demons hate the babau with a searing passion.
Babaus also manage to make their way in Abyssal politics as assassins, spies, or elite strike teams.  Babaus usually attack with their terrible claws and bites, but occasionally they employ magical weapons (50% of the time).  In that case they usually favor weapons that make use of their quick reflexes or weapons with exceptional reach.
A babau is roughly 6 feet tall and it weighs 140 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Babau are sneaky and cunning.  They usually employ quick, surprise attacks against the seemingly most powerful foe before retreating and trying again.  They make excellent use of their multiple weapons and their ability to sneak attack.
A babau’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Corrosive Slime (Ex)*: A slimy red jelly coats the babau’s skin. Any weapon that touches it takes 1d8 points of acid damage from the corrosive goo, and the weapon’s hardness does not reduce this damage. A magic weapon may attempt a DC 20 Reflex save to avoid taking this damage. A creature who strikes the babau with an unarmed attack, unarmed strike, touch spell, or natural weapon takes this damage as well but can negate the damage with a DC 20 Reflex save. The save DC’s are Constitution-based.
*Sneak Attack (Ex)*: A babau can make a sneak attack like a 9th-level rogue, dealing an extra 5d6 points of damage whenever a foe is denied his or her Dexterity bonus, or when the babau is flanking.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _darkness, dispel magic, fear_ (DC 19), _fly, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _heat metal_ (DC 17), _invisibility_ (self only), _polymorph_ (self only); 3/day – _phantasmal killer_ (DC 19); 1/day – _power word blind_.  Caster level 14th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based. 
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Twice per day, a babau can attempt to summon 1d4 rutterkin, 1d3 bar-lgura or another babau with a 40% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 5th level spell.
*Weakening Gaze (Su)*: 1d3 points of Strength damage, range 20 ft.  Fortitude save DC 20 negates.  The save DC is Charisma based.
*See Invisibility (Su)*: Babau have a continuous _see invisibility_ ability, as the spell (caster level 14th).


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the neo-babau (greater babau, perhaps?), but I much prefer the chasme. One question, though; are you going to convert the rutterkin as well? Or are you content to leave them as they stand in the BoVD?

Oh, I got the opportunity to playtest one of your demons in my last session. Not the heragu (that'll have some time to wait- I like to plan ahead), but the "palarthie". An 8th level party, in unusual terrain (fighting around a portal to Pandemonium), was challenged, expending a good number of party resources without any fatalities. I'd say that it was a solid CR 8. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Jun 6, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> One question, though; are you going to convert the rutterkin as well? Or are you content to leave them as they stand in the BoVD?



Yes, both the Rutterkin and Bar-lgura will be updated.  They will likely recieve very little in the way of changed abilities other than added feats and skill points.  Both seem fairly good challenges for their CR.


----------



## Pants (Jun 8, 2004)

Glad the palarthie worked out good demiurge 

*GORISTRO *
*Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 16d8+192 (264 hp)
*Initiative*: +0
*Speed*: 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class*: 22 (-2 size, +14 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +16/+33
*Attack*: Slam +23 melee (2d8+9) or rock +14 ranged (2d8+9)
*Full Attack*: 2 slams +23 melee (2d8+9) and gore +18 melee (2d8+4) or rock +14 ranged (2d8+9)
*Space/Reach*: 15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Powerful charge 6d6+13, rock throwing, spell-like abilities, stomp
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10 and fire 10, rock catching, see invisibility, spell resistance 22, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +22, Ref +10, Will +12
*Abilities*: Str 29, Dex 10, Con 35, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 12
*Skills*: Climb +28, Concentration +31, Intimidate +20, Jump +28, Listen +21, Spot +21
*Feats*: Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Power Attack
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating*: 14
*Treasure*: None
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 16-32 HD (huge); 33-48 HD (gargantuan)

_This creature looks like a cross between a human and a bison.  Its thickly muscled body is covered in brown, almost black, hair.  Two curved horns protrude from the top of its bison head.  Instead of feet it has a pair of cloven hooves.  It glares at you and hunches down, almost as if its just getting ready to charge._

The goristro are the walking siege weaponry of the Abyss.  They are strong, excessively tough, built for fighting, and _very_ stupid.  In fact, if there weren’t any stronger demons, the goristro would be content to eat, kill each other, and commit random acts of excessive violence.  As it is, the molydeus, mariliths, and balors keep the goristro at the front lines, where they are more likely to deal more damage to their enemies than their own troops.
Goristro stand 18 feet tall and weigh 6,000 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Goristro are simpleminded opponents who rarely – if ever – use anything beyond the simple ‘hit it till it dies’ tactic.  They use their spell-like abilities rarely and usually only if commanded by their more powerful commanders.
A goristro’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Powerful Charge (Ex)*: A goristro typically begins a battle with a charge at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its curved horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the demon to make a single gore attack with a +23 attack bonus that deals 6d6+13 points of damage.
*Rock Catching (Ex)*:  The goristro can attempt to catch rocks hurled at him by making a DC 20 reflex save as a free action.  The goristro must be ready and aware in order to catch the rocks.  If the rocks have a magical bonus on attack rolls, the DC increases by that amount.
*Rock Throwing (Ex)*: A goristro is adept at throwing rocks weighing 60 pounds.  The rocks have a range increment of 140 feet.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _scare_ (DC 13).  Caster level 10th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Stomp (Su)*: As a standard action three times per day, the goristro can stamp on of its cloven feet, causing a great shockwave to erupt outward from it in a 60 ft. radius.  Anyone within the area must make a Reflex save (DC 30) or be knocked prone.  The shock lasts for one round.  Any creatures of large size or smaller attempting to move must make a Balance check (DC 30) or fall prone.  Creatures that succeed can move at only half speed and take a -6 penalty on all attack rolls, AC, and reflex saves. Any spellcasters attempting to cast a spell must succeed at a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level) or lose the spell.
The shockwave deals 10d8 points of damage to structures in the radius, which ignores up to 10 hardness.  Anyone caught beneath falling structures or collapsing caverns takes 8d6 points of damage (Reflex save DC 30 for half).  Those who fail the Reflex save are considered buried.  The save DC’s are Constitution based.
*See Invisibility (Su)*: Goristro have a continuous _see invisibility_ ability, as the spell (caster level 10th).  

How does this beast look?


----------



## Olive (Jun 8, 2004)

What would be interesting to me, although much more work for you, would be seeing what you've changed. Skill points and feats increased for 3.0-3.5 conversions I guess, but what else?


----------



## Pants (Jun 9, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> What would be interesting to me, although much more work for you, would be seeing what you've changed. Skill points and feats increased for 3.0-3.5 conversions I guess, but what else?



Whoo boy, that would be a tad bit of work...
I could do a few though...

*Goristro*:
3.0 conversion found in the _Manual of the Planes_
HD: Same. Overall HP change from 168 (3.0) to 264 (3.5)
AC: Decreased Nat. Armor bonus to +14 from +16 to reflect the overall lowering of demon AC's.  Overall AC change from 23 (3.0) to 22 (3.5).
Attacks: Increased slam damage, added a gore attack because the thing has horns, it might as well use them
Stats: Increased Dex to 10 from 8, Increased Con to 35 from 23, others stayed the same
Abilities: Added Powerful charge and rock catching, clarified Stomp ability, changed SR to CR + 8, added greater teleport to SLA's, replaced fear with scare.  Reduced all resistances to 10 as is par for demons now.
Skills and Feats: Added appropriate number of skills and feats
CR: Increased from 13 to 14.

*Babau*:
3.0 conversion found in the _Book of Vile Darkness_
3.5 conversion found in the _Monster Manual 3.5_
HD: Increased from 7 to 11. Overall HP change from 66 (3.5) to 138 (3.52)
AC: Increased Nat. Armor bonus to +14 from +8. Overall AC change from 19 (3.5) to 30 (3.52).
Attacks: Same.  BAB increased of course.
Stats: Increased Dex from 12 from 25 to reflect its agile nature, Increased Con from 20 to 25, Int and Wis changed to 18, Cha changed 20
Abilities: Added Weakening gaze, see invisibility, DR 10/bludgeoning and good (due to the slime's effects), added immunity to acid.  Added the following SLA: fear, fly heat metal, polymorph, invisibility, phantasmal killer, power word blind.  Increased sneak attack damage from 2d6 to 5d6.  Changed summon tanar'ri.  Protective slime stayed the same, DC increased from 18 to 22.
Skills and Feats: Increased number of skills and feats due to HD change.
CR: Increased from 6 to 13.

*Chasme*:
3.0 conversion found in the _Book of Vile Darkness_
HD: Increased from 9 to 10. Overall HP change from 76 (3.0) to 115 (3.5)
AC: Decreased Nat. Armor bonus to +11 from +14. (overall AC change from 26 (3.0) to 24 (3.5)
Attacks: Same.  BAB increased of course.
Stats: Increased Str from 19 to 23, Increased Dex from 16 from 19, Increased Con from 18 to 25, Cha changed 20 from 14
Abilities: Added Blood drain and Improved Grab, Abyssal Wound made nastier.  Added the following SLA: stinking cloud, lightning bolt, unholy blight.  Removed desecrate, detect good, protection from good, wave of grief, circle of nausea, and unholy aura. See invisibility changed to an always active ability.  Changed summon tanar'ri.  
Skills and Feats: Increased number of skills and feats due to HD change.
CR: Increased from 10 to 11.


----------



## Pants (Jun 9, 2004)

*URIDEZU *
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 7d8+28 (59 hp)
*Initiative*: +5
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class*: 20 (+5 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +6/+8
*Attack*: Claw +11 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +11 melee (1d4+1) and bite +6 melee (1d6 plus paralysis) and tail slap +6 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft. 
*Special Attacks*: Paralysis, sneak attack +1d6, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_, whip tail
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10 and fire 10, rat empathy, scent, spell resistance 14, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +9, Ref +10, Will +7
*Abilities*: Str 13, Dex 21, Con 19, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Skills*: Balance +7, Climb +11, Concentration +14, Hide +19, Jump +3, Listen +16, Move Silently +19, Search +11, Spot +12, Survival +12 (+14 when following tracks), Tumble +15
*Feats*: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Weapon Finesse
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary, pack (2-5), or troupe (2-5 plus 6-12 dire rats)
*Challenge Rating*: 6
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 8-14 HD (medium); 6-21 HD (large)

_Before you stands what appears to be a cross between a rat and a small man.  Its head is that of a rat’s, while its body is mostly humanoid, save for its long tail.  Its body is completely hairless and covered in a dusky, almost pink leathery hide.  Its eyes glow with a feral gleam and white saliva drips from its long, rat mouth._

Uridezu are among the most common of demons encountered outside the Abyss.  They are often to sent to the Material Plane by more powerful demons to act as spies and harbingers of chaos and mischief.  They often set themselves up as lords of wererats or leaders of carnivorous packs of rats.  
Uridezu stand almost 5 and a half feet tall and weigh roughly 140 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Uridezu are consummate cowards.  They love to set up ambushes and attack when conditions are in their favor.  They especially hate fighting with even odds and often retreat until they have a better command of the situation.
A uridezu’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Paralysis (Su)*: Those hit by a uridezu’s bite attack must succeed at a Fort save (DC 17) or become paralyzed for 3d4 rounds.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Rat Empathy (Su)*: Uridezu have an inborn control over rats and dire rats.  Rats and dire rats will never knowingly attack a uridezu, even if commanded to.  They can also command and rebuke rats and dire rats as a 7th-level cleric commands and rebukes undead (6 times per day, +3 to turning check, 2d6+10 turning damage).  Also, a uridezu has a +4 racial bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Sense Motive checks when dealing with rat-like creatures, such as wererats.  This bonus is not reflected in the above statistics.
*Sneak Attack (Ex)*: Anytime a uridezu’s target is denied its Dexterity bonus, or when it is flanked by the uridezu, it deals an additional +1d6 points of damage on a successful melee attack.  The uridezu flanks as a 1st-level rogue.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _darkness, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only); 3/day – _summon swarm_ (rat swarm only); 1/day – _unholy blight_ (DC 17).  Caster level 9th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, a uridezu can attempt to summon 1d3 dretch or another uridezu with a 45% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.
*Whip Tail (Ex)*: If the uridezu successfully hits an opponent with its tail slap attack it can either attempt to trip the opponent (+7 check modifier) or disarm the opponent (+4 check modifier) without provoking attacks of opportunity or needing to make a touch attack (for the trip attempt).  The check modifiers include a +2 racial bonus.
*Skills*: Uridezu have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Move Silently, and Listen checks.

Conversion notes:
3.0 conversion found in the _Manual of the Planes_.
HD: Same. Overall HP change from 38 (3.0) to 59 (3.5)
AC: Increased Nat. Armor bonus to +2 from +5. (overall AC change from 15 (3.0) to 20 (3.5)
Attacks: Increased damage of the tail whip from 1d2+1 to 1d4
Stats: Increased Dex from 17 from 21, Increased Con from 13 to 19, Increased Int from 8 to 13, Cha changed from 14 to 16
Abilities: Added Sneat Attack, made whip tail more useful, made rat empathy more useful. Added the following SLA: greater teleport, and summon swarm. Removed desecrate and detect good. Changed summon tanar'ri.
Skills and Feats: Increased number of skills and feats due to revision change and Int increase.
CR: Same.


----------



## Olive (Jun 9, 2004)

Pants said:
			
		

> Whoo boy, that would be a tad bit of work...
> I could do a few though...




Well, I was only suggesting from now on. Those are really helpful, thanks.


----------



## Pants (Jun 9, 2004)

*BULEZAU*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 8d8+42 (84 hp)
*Initiative*: +0
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 19 (-1 size, +10 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +8/+16
*Attack*: Masterwork morningstar +14 melee (2d6+6) or claw +13 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack*: Masterwork morningstar +14/+9 melee (2d6+6) and gore +11 melee (1d8+3 plus stun) and tail slap +11 melee (1d4+3) or 2 claws +13 melee (1d6+7) and gore +11 melee (1d8+3 plus stun) and tail slap +11 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Powerful charge 2d8+10, rage, spell-like abilities, stun, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 15, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +12, Ref +6, Will +5
*Abilities*: Str 23, Dex 11, Con 23, Int 5, Wis 8, Cha 12
*Skills*: Climb +17, Concentration +17, Intimidate +12, Listen +10, Spot +10
*Feats*: Cleave, Diehard (b), Multiattack, Power Attack
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or squad (3-6)
*Challenge Rating*: 7
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 9-16 HD (large); 17-24 HD (huge)

_Topping this creature’s humanoid torso is the black-haired head of a goat.  Its body is lean and gaunt, covered in patches of diseased flesh, and completely hairless, save for small patches of wiry and black bristles.  A long tail extends from its lower back, ending in a small clump of iron-hard spikes._ 

The bulezau are simple creatures, content to fight and kill as much as they can, thus they make perfect soldiers for the more powerful demons.  The bulezau are put at the front lines and sent charging into the midst of their enemies.  The bulezau are happy with this arrangement as they absolutely love to wade into battle and inflict as much damage as possible.
Bulezau stand 8 feet tall and weigh 600 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Bulezau fight by the simple tactic of: charge, crush, kill, rinse and repeat.  They only make use of their spell-like abilities if commanded to and often merely forget that they even possess them.
A bulezau’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Powerful Charge (Ex)*: A bulezau typically begins a battle with a charge at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the demon to make a single gore attack with a +14 attack bonus that deals 2d8+10 points of damage.
*Rage (Ex)*: Whenever the bulezau is damaged in melee, it must make a Will save (DC 10 + damage dealt) or go into a murderous rage that lasts for 11 rounds (3 + the bulezau’s newly improved Constitution modifier). This functions like a Barbarian’s Rage ability (PHB pg. 25).  The following changes are in effect for as long as it rages: AC 17 (touch 7, flat-footed 17); +16 hp; hp 100; Attack +16/+11 melee (2d6+8, MW morningstar), +13 melee (1d8+4 plus stun, gore), +13 melee (1d4+4, tail slap); SV Fort +14, Will +7; Str 27, Con 27; Stun DC 22; Powerful charge 2d8+12; Climb +19, Concentration +19, . At the end of the rage, the bulezau is fatigued for the duration of the encounter.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _darkness, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _see invisibility, scare_ (DC 13); 1/day – _shout_ (DC 15), _wall of thorns_. Caster level 7th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Stun (Su)*:  Anyone struck by a bulezau’s gore attack must make a Fort save (DC 20) or be stunned for 1 round.  The save DC is Constitution based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, a bulezau can attempt to summon either 1d3 rutterkin or another bulezau with a 35% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 4th level spell.

This one was never converted to 3.0 so there are no real conversion notes on it.
The original can be found in the _Planescape Monstrous Compendium II_ if anyone is interested.


----------



## LizardWizard (Jun 11, 2004)

On the Wastrilith: 
A very nice conversion. 
I've always liked really disgusting, slimy monsters, and that one is a paragon of slimy badness...
As I recall, this one is from Paladin in Hell?


----------



## Pants (Jun 11, 2004)

LizardWizard said:
			
		

> As I recall, this one is from Paladin in Hell?



Could be.  I don't have A Paladin in Hell, but I do know that it is in the Planescape Monstrous Compendium I.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hmm...
I do like the bulezau even though I unwittingly partially ripped it off. One thing strikes me as unusual, not in the conversion but in the source material. For a demon, it seems very very close in appearance to Anthraxus, the deposed Oinoloth. Huh.

The goristo and uridezu conversions are also really cool, and I think it's a bit amusing that, having rewritten the babau to more closely fit its 2e origins, you've made the uridezu very similar to the "official" 3.5 babau in terms of Hit Dice, CR and role in the campaign. 

Any chance of a IP-free version of the armanite, the only non-converted MoTP demon?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Jun 14, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> I do like the bulezau even though I unwittingly partially ripped it off. One thing strikes me as unusual, not in the conversion but in the source material. For a demon, it seems very very close in appearance to Anthraxus, the deposed Oinoloth. Huh.



Personally, it reminds of the Phooka, an old faerie creature from one of the old mythology books I have.  Actually, Tony D's illustration in the PSMC1 even further cements it.



> The goristo and uridezu conversions are also really cool, and I think it's a bit amusing that, having rewritten the babau to more closely fit its 2e origins, you've made the uridezu very similar to the "official" 3.5 babau in terms of Hit Dice, CR and role in the campaign.



I noticed it as well while I was doing the conversion.   



> Any chance of a IP-free version of the armanite, the only non-converted MoTP demon?
> 
> Demiurge out.



Just maybe.


----------



## Seeker95 (Jun 29, 2004)

So, when do we get to see all of your 3.5 conversion Demons on .doc format?


----------



## Olive (Jun 30, 2004)

Pants said:
			
		

> [*]Abishai




I don't suppose you're interested in doing this one soon are you? At least the reds? I've got a few coming up, and I'd like to have a look at your take on em.


----------



## Pants (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry for the lapse.

I've been involved in other stuff, namely homework and other campaign specific stuff, along with revising a few PrC's.

I've only got two demons left, the Rutterkin and the Barl 'gura and when they're done, the demon.doc file will be uploaded.  After that, it's the remaining devils, then the 'loths, and finally the other ones.

I'll try to get to them as soon as possible.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 6, 2004)

Any progress, Pants? Just curious.

Demiurge out.

Edit: I removed the previous edit and made it its own post. Why? I don't really know myself.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 8, 2004)

I feel a little bad for just posting a shameless bump, so I reread your work and came up with a few points of clarification/ errata.

1) The entry for cacoloths mentions that they are usually found as bodyguards for the Oinoloth and the "Altroloths". Who are they? Are they of your creation? My Planescape-fu is pretty lacking, but I've never heard of them before.

2) The malebranche has the feat Awesome Blow, but not the prerequisite Improved Bull's Rush. You should either replace one of the malebranche's feats with IBR (I recommend Great Cleave or Wingover) or make Awesome Blow a bonus feat and give it another feat (like Weapon Focus: Trident or Improved Initiative).

3) The spined devil has _change self_ as a spell-like ability, when this spell no longer exists in 3.5. Should it have _disguise self_, which is that spell's de facto replacement?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Aug 12, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> 1) The entry for cacoloths mentions that they are usually found as bodyguards for the Oinoloth and the "Altroloths". Who are they? Are they of your creation? My Planescape-fu is pretty lacking, but I've never heard of them before.



The Altroloths are the unique Daemons/Yugoloths that are above the Ultroloths.  They are Anthraxus, Bubonix, Typhus, and a few others that I can't remember the names of.  Basically, they all had diseasey names and I know they were mentioned both in 1ed and Planescape... I just can't remember where...



> 2) The malebranche has the feat Awesome Blow, but not the prerequisite Improved Bull's Rush. You should either replace one of the malebranche's feats with IBR (I recommend Great Cleave or Wingover) or make Awesome Blow a bonus feat and give it another feat (like Weapon Focus: Trident or Improved Initiative).
> 
> 3) The spined devil has _change self_ as a spell-like ability, when this spell no longer exists in 3.5. Should it have _disguise self_, which is that spell's de facto replacement?
> 
> Demiurge out.



Duly noted.  Stupid spells that no longer exist... *grumble grumble*
I changed Wingover to Improved Bull Rush and changed change self to alter self.

That said... here's an update!
*MANES*
*Small Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative*: +1
*Speed*: 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class*: 14 (+1 size, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +1/-2
*Attack*: Claw +2 melee (1d3)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +2 melee (1d3) and bite +0 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Death throes
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 3/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, mindless, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10 and fire 10, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will -2
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 11, Con 11, Int -, Wis 3, Cha 3
*Skills*: -
*Feats*: Multiattack (b)
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Gang (1-6), swarm (6-15), or horde (10-100)
*Challenge Rating*: 1
*Treasure*: None
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 2-6 HD (small)

_This small, pathetic creature looks like a bloated humanoid with pale, sickly skin and a slack, drooling mouth.  Its eyes are devoid of any kind of intelligence.  Its body is covered in clumps of writhing and squirming maggots._

The manes are the lowest of the low amongst the demons.  They are petitioners, formed of the evil souls sent to the Abyss.  They are utterly mindless, often roaming the Abyss in mobs, until a more powerful demon comes along and whips them up for a nice Blood War slaughter.
While manes cannot communicate in any way (other than simple moaning or grunting), they can understand very simple commands mostly as a side-effect of their telepathy.
Manes stand about 3 feet tall and weigh 70 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Manes are very simple opponents and lack the needed intellect for even animalistic cunning.  That said they make a fairly effective rampaging horde.
A manes’ natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Death Throes (Ex)*: When a manes is killed, its body erupts into a noxious cloud of acidic vapor.  Anyone within 10 feet of a slain manes takes 1d6 points of acid damage or half damage on a successful Reflex save (DC 10).  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Mindless (Ex)*: Manes are completely mindless and are thus immune to all mind-affecting spells and effects.


----------



## Pants (Aug 12, 2004)

Heh, just think... you wait a couple of months for an update and what do you get... Manes.  
Ah well, this is an 'updated without IP Ghour' from _Monsters of Faerun_.  I'm pretty positive it was new to 3.0, but I could be wrong.  Either way, enjoy!
Just noticed that there are quite a few big demons with horns out there. Oh well...

*GHORR*
*Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 12d8+108 (162 hp)
*Initiative*: +1
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 25 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +16 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +12/+29
*Attack*: Slam +19 melee (3d4+9) 
*Full Attack*: 2 slams +19 melee (3d4+9) and gore +17 melee (1d8+4/x4)
*Space/Reach*: 15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Augmented critical, breath weapon, powerful charge 2d8+13, roar, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10 and fire 10, scent, spell resistance 20, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +17, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities*: Str 29, Dex 13, Con 29, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 14
*Skills*: Bluff +17, Climb +24, Concentration +24, Diplomacy +19, Intimidate +19, Knowledge (the planes) +17, Listen +16, Spot +16, Survival +16 (+18 on other planes), Swim +24
*Feats*: Cleave, Great Cleave, Multiattack, Power Attack, Track
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary or gang (1 ghorr plus 1d10 ogres and 1d6 hill giants)
*Challenge Rating*: 12
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 13-24 HD (huge); 25-36 HD (gargantuan)

_Vaguely resembling an ogre or some kind of giant, this creature stands easily 20 feet tall.  Its dull, brown hide is thick and covered in coarse hair, a pair of curved, black horns jut from the sides of its wide head. _

The ghorr are the servants of Baphomet, the demonic lord of giants and minotaurs, however they have also been known to serve Kostchtchie on occasion. The ghorr serve as agents on the prime material plane, rousing up the various tribes of giants and making sure that they pay their dues to their demonic patron.  The presence of a ghorr amongst a giant tribe is a cause for celebration – and bloodshed.  Sacrifices, raids, and slaughter of the smaller folk usually ensue, which are often leaded by the ghorr. 
A ghorr stands about 20 feet tall and weighs around 7,000 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Despite their bestial appearance, ghorr are cunning and intelligent opponents.  They make good use of their array of spell-like abilities and often love to open combat with a blast of their breath weapon followed by a good roar.
A ghorr’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Augmented Critical (Ex)*: A ghorr’s curved horns are exceptionally sharp.  It deals x4 damage on a successful critical hit.
*Breath Weapon (Su)*: Once every 3d4 rounds a ghorr can unleash a blast of noxious fumes in a 30 foot cone.  Anyone within the area must make a successful Fort save DC 25 or take 1d6 points of Strength.  Those immune to poison are also immune to this ability damage.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Powerful Charge (Ex)*: A ghorr typically begins a battle with a charge at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its vicious horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the demon to make a single gore attack with a +19 attack bonus that deals 2d8+13 points of damage.
*Roar (Su)*: Once per day, a ghorr can unleash a powerful, destructive roar.  Anyone within 40 ft. of the ghorr must make a Fort save (DC 25) or be deafened for 2d10 rounds.  Also, anyone within 20 ft. of the ghorr must also make an additional Fort save (DC 25) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.  The save DC’s are Constitution based.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _chaos hammer_ (DC 16), _deeper darkness, dispel good_ (DC 17), _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _unholy blight_ (DC 16); 3/day – _confusion_ (DC 16); 1/day – _blasphemy_ (DC 19).  Caster level 12th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, a ghorr can attempt summon another ghorr with a 45% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 6th level spell.


----------



## Pants (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's another.  The Rutterkin should be finished later tonight.

*BAR-LGURA*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 6d8+24 (51 hp)
*Initiative*: +4
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class*: 19 (+3 Dex, +6 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +6/+10
*Attack*: Claw +11 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +11 melee (1d6+4) and bite +6 melee (1d8+2)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Improved grab, pounce, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10 and fire 10,  spell resistance 15, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +7
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Skills*: Climb +21, Concentration +13, Hide +21, Jump +13, Move Silently +13, Survival +11, Tumble +13
*Feats*: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary, group (2-6), or pack (10-20)
*Challenge Rating*: 7
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 7-12 HD (medium); 13-18 HD (large)

_Resembling something similar to a bestial, fiendish ape the creature before you stands hunched forward, its powerful arms dangling to the ground.  Coarse brown and black hair covers its muscled body in seemingly random tufts.  Sharp, yellow fangs jut from its ape-like, protruding jaw.  As it stares at you, you can see a glimmer of terrible cunning and intelligence behind its savage exterior._

The bar-lgura act as scouts in the Blood War, though they hate all other tanar’ri and would much rather keep to themselves.  When not being pressured into service, they roam the Abyss in savage hunting packs, killing and devouring anything they can get their claws on.  
Rumors persist of large bar-lgura tribes in the Abyss, some in excess of 300 or more.  These tribal bar-lgura are ruled by the largest, fiercest, and most cunning amongst them, but that lasts as long as that bar-lgura lives and that is usually not very long.  Tribal bar-lgura almost never obey the commands of the more powerful tanar’ri since their massive numbers (usually) protect them.
Bar-lgura stand 5 to 6 feet tall and weigh roughly 250 pounds.

*COMBAT*
While not the most intelligent of foes, bar-lgura possess an animalistic cunning and they are very capable hunters and often quite adept trackers.  They often prefer to set up ambushes or craft rudimentary traps, although they aren’t above charging at foes while frothing at the mouth and flailing their claws wildly.
A bar-lgura’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Improved Grab (Ex)*: To use this ability, the bar-lgura must hit a foe with both claw attacks. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  
*Pounce (Ex)*: If a bar-lgura charges a foe, it can make a full attack.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _cause fear_ (DC 13), _darkness, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _see invisibility_; 1/day – _alter self, invisibility_ (self only). Caster level 6th.  The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*:  Once per day, a bar-lgura can attempt to summon another bar-lgura with a 35% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.
*Skills*: A bar-lgura’s skin changes color to match the surrounding terrain, giving it a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks.  The bar-lgura also has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and it can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.


----------



## Pants (Aug 13, 2004)

*RUTTERKIN*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 4d8+8 (26 hp)
*Initiative*: +5
*Speed*: 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class*: 17 ( +1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +4/+6
*Attack*: Crescent polearm +6 melee (1d12+2) or claw +6 melee (1d6+2)
*Full Attack*: Crescent polearm +6 melee (1d12+2) or 2 claws +6 melee (1d6+2)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/cold iron or good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, and cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 11, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +5
*Abilities*: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills*: Concentration +9, Hide +8, Intimidate +7, Jump +9, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Spot +8, 
*Feats*: Alertness, Improved Initiative
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary or gang (3-12)
*Challenge Rating*: 3
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 5-12 HD (medium)

_Horribly misshapen and malformed, this blue-skinned creature stands hunched before you.  Its twisted body is covered in cancerous growths and is completely devoid of hair.  Its limbs are all twisted and gnarled and the creature grimaces as if it’s in constant pain._

The rutterkin are the malformed outcasts of the demons.  The most powerful demons hate and ridicule them and only rarely make use of them.  Thus, the rutterkin wander the Abyss in solitude, inflicting pain on anything they find weaker than themselves.  Fortunately, the rutterkin are usually too weak to stop anything powerful enough to journey to the Abyss; however that doesn’t stop them from fleeing from the battle and spreading the word of the intruders.
Rutterkin stand somewhere between 5 and 7 feet tall and weigh around 160 to 210 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Rutterkins are weak and they know it.  They also aren’t very imaginative or intelligent.  However, they do make good use of a variety of strange weapons, including the snap-tong, three-armed blade, crescent polearm, and the flatchet.  All of these weapons are special weapons made by the rutterkin, thus they treat those weapons as martial weapons.
A rutterkin’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _cause fear_ (DC 11), _darkness, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only); 1/day – _telekinesis_ (DC 15). Caster level 4th. The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, a rutterkin can attempt to summon another rutterkin with a 40% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 2nd-level spell.

*RUTTERKIN WEAPONS
Exotic Weapons	
One-Handed Melee Weapons*
Flatchet	-	1d6	2d4	18–20/x2	—	8 lb.	Slashing
*Two-Handed Melee Weapons*
Crescent Polearm*	-	1d10	1d12	x3	—	11 lb.	Slashing
Snap-Tong	-	1d10	2d6	x2	—	5 lb.	Piercing
*Ranged Weapons*
Three-Armed Blade		1d8	1d10	x2	20 ft.	2 lb.	Slashing

*Crescent Polearm*: A crescent polearm has reach.  You can strike opponents 10 feet away, but can’t strike adjacent foes. The polearm’s head is a double, crescent-shaped blade.  Due to the increased weight of the blade, the crescent polearm often feels cumbersome and hard to use unless one has special training in it.  Thus it is an exotic weapon. 
*Flatchet*: A flatchet is a broad-headed sword with a saw-toothed blade.  It is too large to use effectively in one-hand without special training, thus it is an exotic weapon.  A character can use a flatchet two-handed as a martial weapon. 
*Snap-Tong*: A wielder that hits an opponent (of the same size or one size smaller) with a snap-tong may attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  If the wielder gets a hold, the snap-tong grabs the opponent and deals damage each round the hold is maintained.
*Three-Armed Blade*:  This wedge-shaped throwing weapon can either be used as a light melee weapon or it can be thrown from a sling.

The table is going to look terrible here, but it looks much more readable in the .doc file.


----------



## Pants (Aug 13, 2004)

Man, this one sucked.  Pain in the arse.

*YOCHLOL, DROW FORM*
*Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Shapechanger, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative*: +3
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class*: 18 (+3 Dex, +5 _+1 mithral chain shirt_), touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +6/+10
*Attack*: Masterwork short sword +11 melee (1d6+4) or light crossbow +9 ranged (1d8)
*Full Attack*: Masterwork short sword +11/+6 melee (1d6+4) or light crossbow +9 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Change form, psi-like abilities, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/cold iron, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 14, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +7
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills*: Bluff +13, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +15, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (religion) +11, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Listen +11, Spellcraft +11, Spot +11
*Feats*: Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Dodge
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary or brood (2–6)
*Challenge Rating*: 6
*Treasure*: Standard plus _+1 mithral chain shirt_
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 7-12 HD (base size)

*YOCHLOL, SPIDER FORM*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Shapechanger, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative*: +3
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class*: 19 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +7 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +6/+14
*Attack*: Bite +9 melee (1d8+4 plus poison)
*Full Attack*: Bite +9 melee (1d8+4 plus poison)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Change form, poison, psi-like abilities, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/cold iron, _freedom of movement_, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 14, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +7
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills*: Bluff +13, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +15, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (religion) +11, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Listen +11, Spellcraft +11, Spot +11
*Feats*: Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Dodge
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary or brood (2–6)
*Challenge Rating*: 6
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 7-12 HD (base size)

*YOCHLOL, OOZE FORM*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Shapechanger, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative*: +2
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class*: 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +6/+14
*Attack*: Tentacle slap +9 melee (1d4+4)
*Full Attack*: 8 tentacle slaps +9 melee (1d4+4)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Change form, psi-like abilities, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities*: Amorphous, damage reduction 5/cold iron, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 14, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills*: Bluff +13, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +15, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (religion) +11, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Listen +11, Spellcraft +11, Spot +11
*Feats*: Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Dodge
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary or brood (2–6)
*Challenge Rating*: 6
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 7-12 HD (base size)

*YOCHLOL, GASEOUS FORM*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Incorporeal, Shapechanger, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative*: +3
*Speed*: Fly 20 ft. (perfect) (4 squares)
*Armor Class*: 16 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +4 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +6/-
*Attack*: -
*Full Attack*: -
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Change form, psi-like abilities, stinking cloud
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, incorporeal traits, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 14, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +7
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills*: Bluff +13, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +15, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (religion) +11, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Listen +11, Spellcraft +11, Spot +11
*Feats*: Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Dodge
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss 
*Organization*: Solitary or brood (2–6)
*Challenge Rating*: 6
*Treasure*: Standard
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 7-12 HD (base size)

_As you watch, this strange creature constantly shifts from form to form.  One moment, a deceptively beautiful female drow is standing before you, the next an amorphous pile of slime with a large red eye in its center.  Soon after, it takes the form of a large spider and then shifts to a roiling cloud of greenish vapors._

The yochlol, also known as the Handmaidens of Lolth, are the direct servants of the demonic goddess Lolth.  The yochlols care only about serving their goddess and ignore the ‘petty’ squabbles of the Blood War and other demons.  Strangely, the yochlol are unswervingly loyal to their spider goddess, which is a fairly remarkable trait for creatures of pure chaos and evil. 
The ‘base’ form of a yochlol is its ooze form, however different yochlol spend time in whatever form suits their mood or whichever is best for its current assignment.  
In its ooze form, a yochlol is a larger than man-sized pile of slime, about 8 feet high.  Its spider form stands roughly 10 feet tall and its dark elf form is around 5 feet tall.

*COMBAT*
Yochlol are cunning and intelligent, often preferring more subtle means to deal with opponents.  They make excellent use of their spell-like abilities and often spend most of their time _mind blanked_.
A yochlol’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Amorphous (Ex)*:  In its ooze form, the yochlol is not subject to critical hits and it cannot be flanked.
*Change Form (Su)*: As a free-action, once per round, a yochlol can change between one of its four forms. When in its gaseous form, the yochlol is treated as if it were under the effects of a _gaseous form_ spell except as noted.  The gaseous yochlol fills a 10 foot square and it gains a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability. In this form, the yochlol cannot use its spell-like abilities.
*Freedom of Movement (Su)*: In spider form, the yochlol is constantly under the effect of a _freedom of movement_ spell.  Caster level 8th.  The yochlol can resume or end it as a free action on its turn.
*Poison (Ex)*:  In spider form, the yochlol’s bite delivers a potent venom.  Victims must make a Fort save (DC 16) or take 1d6 points of Constitution damage.  The secondary damage is 2d6 Constitution.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Psi-Like Abilities*: At will – _personal mind blank, psionic dominate_ (DC 18).  Manifester level 8th. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _charm person_ (DC 15), _darkness, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _spider climb, stone shape_. Caster level 6th.  The save DC is Charisma based.
*Stinking Cloud (Ex)*:  In its gaseous form, anyone entering the yochlol’s cloud must make a Fort save (DC 16) or become nauseated.  This effect lasts as long as the creature remains in the cloud and for 1d4+1 rounds afterwards.  The save DC is Constitution based.
*Skills*: In its spider form, the yochlol has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and it can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow. You're definitely making up for lost time, there, Pants 

I like all of them, especially the manes. I like manes; I'm wierd like that. But the yochol looks like it wasway more work than you really needed to do. But I do appreciate it.

One thing, though. Shouldn't bar-lgura have "animalistic _cunning_"? As opposed to "hunting", that is. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Aug 13, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> One thing, though. Shouldn't bar-lgura have "animalistic _cunning_"? As opposed to "hunting", that is.
> 
> Demiurge out.



Yes, it should be.  I was doing... more than one thing at a time, I must have gotten the various things mixed up.


----------



## Babel (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Pants, long-time reader, first-time caller.  Just a quick 'you rule' kind of a post.  So, without further ado:

YOU RULE!

Although my players may not feel the same way when I drop an advanced yochlol on them in a week or two... [Deranged cackling ensues]


----------



## Zaster (Aug 26, 2004)

I always hate to chime in with a "me too", but I have to second Babel's sentiment.  This thread single-handedly negates most of the remaining regrets I've had since switching to 3.5.  Thanks, Pants.


----------



## Pants (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you. 

*ARMANITE*
*Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar’ri)*
*Hit Dice*: 9d8+63 (103 hp)
*Initiative*: +0
*Speed*: 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Armor Class*: 25 (-1 size, +6 natural, +8 masterwork plate barding, +2 masterwork heavy steel shield), touch 9, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +9/+19
*Attack*: Masterwork lance +16 melee (2d6+6) or masterwork flail +15 melee (2d6+6)
*Full Attack*: Masterwork lance +16/+11 melee (2d6+6) and 2 hooves +11 melee (1d6+3) or masterwork flail +15/+10 melee (2d6+6) and 2 hooves +11 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./ 5 ft. (10 ft. with lance)
*Special Attacks*: Frightful presence, spell-like abilities, _summon tanar’ri_
*Special Qualities*: Barbed defense, damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 17, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +13, Ref +6, Will +9
*Abilities*: Str 23, Dex 10, Con 25, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Skills*: Bluff +14, Concentration +19, Intimidate +16, Jump +18, Knowledge (the planes) +12, Listen +15, Spot +15, Survival +15 (+17 on other planes)
*Feats*: Mounted Combat (b), Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Weapon Focus (lance) 
*Environment*: Infinite Layers of the Abyss
*Organization*: Solitary, company (5-8), or squadron (8-18 plus 1 marilith)
*Challenge Rating*: 9
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always chaotic evil
*Advancement*: 10-18 HD (large); 19-27 HD (huge)

_With a cloud of abyssal dust rising from behind its four, thundering hooves, this centaur-like being gallops quickly into view.  Encased in dull black full plate with vicious looking barbs and spikes protruding through the metal and a large lance in its one hand, this fiendish creature looks ready for battle._

The armanites are the heavy cavalry of the abyssal armies.  Wherever they thunder, the enemies of demons flee in a panic.  Wherever their ride, death quickly follows.  The armanites are greatly feared by both devils and mortals alike.
Armanites are usually used in the initial charges of the demonic armies.  Their they make devastating charges with their lances and then quickly switch to their flails for up-close combat.
Armanites are about the size of a regular warhorse.

*COMBAT*
Being not the brightest opponents, armanites are still fairly effective combatants.  They know what they are good at and they stick to it, which is namely charging enemies and sticking them with their lances.
An armanite’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Barbed Defense (Ex)*: An armanite’s body is covered with a plethora of jagged barbs that protrude through its armor.  Anyone grappling with the armanite or striking the armanite with a natural weapon or touch attack automatically takes 1d8 points of damage.
*Frightful Presence (Su)*:  Whenever the armanite charges or attacks, creatures within 30 feet of the armanite must make a Will save (DC 16). Those creatures that fail the save and have less than half the Hit Dice (round down) of the armanite are panicked for 2d6 rounds. Creatures with more than half the Hit Dice of the armanite and who fail the save are shaken for 2d6 rounds. Those creatures with more Hit Dice than the armanite are immune to this effect. Whether or not the save is successful, a creature can only be affected by the same armanite’s frightful presence once per day. This is a mind-affecting fear effect.  The save DC is Charisma based.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _darkness, greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 9th. The save DC is Charisma based.
_Summon Tanar’ri_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, an armanite can attempt to another armanite with a 40% chance of success. This is the equivalent of a 4th level spell.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ahh, armanites... these guys were from a Planescape book, right? Because I know they weren't around in 1e, and they didn't get their name changed in order to avoid IP. Planes of Conflict, right?

A very nice conversion, Pants, as always. Although I might add a note that Mounted Combat is a bonus feat specifically to allow the armanite to use feats with it as a prerequisite, although that's a bit obvious.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Sep 2, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Ahh, armanites... these guys were from a Planescape book, right? Because I know they weren't around in 1e, and they didn't get their name changed in order to avoid IP. Planes of Conflict, right?[/b]



Actually... I'm not sure   
I just know that someone on the boards here said it was from 2e. 



> *
> A very nice conversion, Pants, as always. Although I might add a note that Mounted Combat is a bonus feat specifically to allow the armanite to use feats with it as a prerequisite, although that's a bit obvious.
> 
> Demiurge out.*



*
Of course. *


----------



## Pants (Sep 6, 2004)

Not a demon, but a devil!
This version of the Gelugon places it as second to the Pit Fiend in Baatorian society, as it used to be.
I'd also like to recommend Serge's _Gates of Hell_ pdf for more devilish goodness.  He also has an upgraded version of the Gelugon in there.

*ICE DEVIL (GELUGON)*
*Large Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice*: 16d8+128 (200 hp)
*Initiative*: +11
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 36 (-1 size, +7 Dex, +20 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 29
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +16/+31
*Attack*: _+2 icy burst spear_ +29 melee (2d6+18 19-20/x3 plus slow) or claw +26 melee (1d10+11)
*Full Attack*: _+2 icy burst spear_ +29/+24/+19/+14 melee (2d6+18 19-20/x3 plus slow) and bite +21 melee (2d6+5) and tail slap +21 melee (3d6+5 plus slow) or 2 claws +26 melee (1d10+11) and bite +21 melee (2d6+5) and tail slap +21 melee (3d6+5 plus slow)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Fear aura, slow, spell-like abilities, _summon baatezu_ 
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good and silver, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold and fire and poison, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10, see in darkness, spell resistance 29, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +18, Ref +17, Will +16
*Abilities*: Str 33, Dex 25, Con 27, Int 24, Wis 22, Cha 22
*Skills*: Bluff +25, Climb +30, Concentration +27, Diplomacy +29, Hide +22, Intimidate +27, Knowledge (any two) +26, Listen +25, Move Silently +26, Search +26, Sense Motive +25, Spellcraft +26, Spot +25, Survival +25 (+27 when following tracks)
*Feats*: Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Improved Critical (spear), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (spear)
*Environment*: Nine Hells of Baator
*Organization*: Solitary, team (2-4), squad (6-10), or troupe (1 ice devil, 1-2 horned devils, 1-6 barbed devils, 7-12 bearded devils)
*Challenge Rating*: 17
*Treasure*: Standard coins; double goods; standard items plus _+2 icy burst spear_
*Alignment*: Always lawful evil
*Advancement*: 17-32 HD (Large); 33-48 HD (Huge)

_This creature resembles a tall, bipedal insect covered in light blue carapace.  It has a long, meaty tail covered in spikes extends from its back, a pair of powerful looking mandibles, and viciously clawed hands and feat._

The ice devils are the elite soldiers of the baatezu, second in station to the feared pit fiends.  They are the only devils native to the eighth frigid layer of Hell, Cania, and are tasked with guarding the main entrance into Nessus.  However, despite that, they can be found nearly anywhere in Hell, usually acting as powerful sergeants and captains of Hellish battalions.
An ice devil stands about 12 feet tall and weighs 700 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Ice devils are brutally efficient tacticians.  They often fight behind walls of countless minions, while organizing attacks, troop deployments, and formations.  They much prefer to let their minions do the fighting for them, but if forced to, they won’t hesitate to quickly wade into battle.
An ice devil’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Fear Aura (Su)*: An ice devil can radiate a 10-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 24 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 16th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same ice devil’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.
*Slow (Su)*: A hit from an ice devil’s tail or spear induces a joint-numbing cold. The opponent must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 26) or be affected as though by a _slow_ spell for 1d6 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _cone of cold_ (DC 21), _deeper darkness, fly, greater dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _ice storm, persistent image_ (DC 21), _unholy aura_ (DC 24), _unholy blight_ (DC 20), _wall of ice_; 1/day – _polar ray_. Caster level 16th. The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Baatezu_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, an ice devil can attempt to summon either 2d10 lemures, 1d8 bearded devils, or 2d4 bone devils with a 40% chance of success, or another ice devil with a 20% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 6th-level spell. 
*Regeneration (Ex)*: An ice devil takes normal damage from good-aligned weapons and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


----------



## Pants (Sep 6, 2004)

*NUPPERIBO*
*Medium Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice*: 1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative*: +0
*Speed*: 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class*: 13 (+3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +1/+1
*Attack*: Claw +1 melee (1d3)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +1 melee (1d3)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: -
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 3/good or silver, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, mindless, regeneration 1, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10
*Saves*: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +2
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 5
*Skills*: - 
*Feats*: -
*Environment*: Nine Hells of Baator
*Organization*: Group (2-5), mob (10-20), or horde (50-100)
*Challenge Rating*: 1
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always lawful evil
*Advancement*: 2-3 HD (Medium)

_Only vaguely resembling a humanoid, this creature is an amorphous mass of flesh, with very few discernible features.  It has several appendages that could be mistaken for arms, legs, and a head.  Its revolting skin is a dead grey color._

Nupperibos are strange creatures.  Slightly weaker than lemures, they occupy a higher station in the rigid caste of Baatezu society.  However, in order to be ‘promoted’ to a higher form of baatezu, they must first be demoted to the rank of lemure.  In fact, some suggest that the reasoning behind this is that nupperibos are not baatezu at all, but a weaker version of some other devilish breed.  Rumors persist of nupperibos advancing to strange and unknown forms, forms that vaguely resemble the shapes captured in Stygia’s floating icebergs.
Nupperibos stand about 5 feet tall and weigh 120 pounds.

*COMBAT*
As mindless creatures, nupperibos lack the finesse for combat that most other baatezu possess.  They are often gathered together in large, rampaging hordes and forced towards their enemies.  They make excellent spell-fodder, most because of their limited regeneration and their overall lack of fear.  
A nupperibo’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Mindless (Ex)*: Immunity to mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
*Regeneration (Su)*: A nupperibo takes normal damage from good-aligned weapons, silver weapons, and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


----------



## Pants (Sep 6, 2004)

*KOCRACHON*
*Medium Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice*: 8d8+32 (68 hp)
*Initiative*: +8
*Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
*Armor Class*: 23 (+4 Dex, +9 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +8/+9
*Attack*: Bite +9 melee (3d4+1 plus disease)
*Full Attack*: Bite +9 melee (3d4+1 plus disease) and 2 claws +7 melee (1d6 plus claws of suffering)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Claws of suffering, disease, spell-like abilities, _summon baatezu_
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/good or silver, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, spell resistance 19, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +9
*Abilities*: Str 13, Dex 19, Con 19, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 18
*Skills*: Bluff +15, Concentration +15, Diplomacy +19, Heal +14, Hide +15, Intimidate +17, Listen +14, Move Silently +15, Sense Motive +14, Sleight of Hand +17, Spellcraft +14
*Feats*: Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Wingover
*Environment*: Nine Hells of Baator
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or team (3-6)
*Challenge Rating*: 7
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always lawful evil
*Advancement*: 9-16 HD (Medium); 17-27 HD (Large)

_Resembling a large, bulbous insect with a long proboscis in place of a mouth, this creature is horrifying to look upon.  A pair of insectile wings buzz upon carapace-covered back and four long arms jut from its front section, although the lower two arms look too small to be of any real use.  Black, bristling hair covers its bluish carapace in coarse, wiry tufts._

The kocrachon are the torturers of the Nine Hells and they are very good at what they do.  The kocrachons are most frequently encountered on the second layer of Hell, Dis. There they ply their trade, extracting information from the enemies of the Dukes and the Archdevils in the most painful way possible.  Kocrachon’s love to inflict pain and very rarely do they actually kill their opponents, they prefer to keep them alive as long as possible in order to continue their fun.
Physical pain is only one aspect of torture that they specialize in; they are also quite adept at mental torture.  Kocrachon’s often use their _major image_ ability to create images of loved ones coming to rescue the victims and then getting cut down in the process.  They do this over and over again until the victim’s mind is shattered and then they _continue_ to do it, if only for the sheer enjoyment they get out of the screaming.
Kocrachons are about 5 feet tall and weigh roughly 110 pounds. 

*COMBAT*
Kocrachon know that they aren’t the most physically powerful of the devils, so they tend to keep their distance from enemies and use their reserve of spell-like abilities to weaken them before wading in to use their dangerous claws.  However, kocrachon are normally regarded as cowards by their baatezu brethren, as they much prefer to inflict pain on helpless foes than to wade into battle like some addled barbazu. 
 A kocrachon’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Claws of Suffering (Su)*: The kocrachon is an expert at causing pain in its victims. Anyone struck by the kocrachon’s claw attacks must succeed on a Fort save (DC 15) or be wracked with terrible pains. The victim takes a -4 penalty to Strength and Dexterity and its speed is halved. The save DC is Strength based.
*Disease (Ex)*: A creature struck by a kocrachon’s bite attack must make a Fort save DC 18 or contract devil chills (incubation period 1d4 days, damage 1d4 strength). The save DC is Constitution based.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _contagion_ (DC 18), _cure moderate wounds_ (DC 16), _darkness, dispel magic, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _liquid pain_* (DC 18), _major image_ (DC 17), _suggestion_ (DC 17); 3/day – _waves of fatigue_; 1/day – _wrack_** (DC 18), _symbol of pain_ (DC 19). Caster level 8th. The save DC’s are Charisma based.
_Summon Baatezu_ *(Sp)*: Once per day, a kocrachon can attempt to summon either 2d4 lemures or another kocrachon with a 45% chance of success.  This is the equivalent of a 3rd level spell.
* Located in the _Book of Vile Darkness_.
** Located in either _Complete Divine_ or _The Book of Vile Darkness_


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 7, 2004)

Very nice all around. Again. I'm starting to sound like a broken record here, but you're really that good. I like the new gelugon; unlike the Dicefreaks version, yours doesn't give it more powers, just more HD and a restoration of some of its spell-likes. And that's the best kocrachon conversion I've seen. Including the one I did. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you once again. 

Here's a 'conversion' with an interesting history. It started off as the Paelyrion, if only because I liked the idea of a master spy devil... thing.  Well, I got rid of its Mimi looks, got rid of its (fairly ridiculous) abilities, lowered its CR to make it LESS powerful than a Pit Fiend and... well, it's pretty much a new monster, so I don't know what the whole point of that was... Erm, it's name is fairly similar I guess...

Oh well, enjoy! 

*PALYRIZON*
*Huge Outsider (Baatezu, Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice*: 17d8+119 (195 hp)
*Initiative*: +8
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 100 ft. (poor)
*Armor Class*: 37 (-2 size, +4 Dex, +15 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 33
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +17/+37
*Attack*: Claw +27 melee (2d6+12)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +27 melee (2d6+12) and bite +25 melee (2d8+6)
*Space/Reach*: 15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Fear aura, improved grab, mind drain, spell-like abilities, _summon baatezu_ 
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good and silver, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, knowledgeable, mind blank, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, scent, see in darkness, spell resistance 31, telepathy 100 ft.
*Saves*: Fort +17, Ref +14, Will +18
*Abilities*: Str 35, Dex 18, Con 25, Int 26, Wis 26, Cha 24
*Skills*: Appraise +28, Bluff +27, Concentration +27, Decipher Script +28, Diplomacy +31, Gather Information +27, Intimidate +29, Knowledge (any four) +38, Knowledge (others) +18, Listen +28, Sense Motive +28, Spellcraft +28 (+30 to decipher scrolls), Spot +28, Use Magic Device +27 (+31 involving scrolls)
*Feats*: Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Empower Spell-Like Ability (_enervation_), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_enervation_)
*Environment*: Nine Hells of Baator
*Organization*: Solitary or squad (1 palyrizon, 1-12 kocrachon, 4-20 spinagons)
*Challenge Rating*: 19
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always lawful evil
*Advancement*: 18-31 HD (Huge); 32-51 HD (Gargantuan)

_Like some gothic horror out of nightmare, this indigo skinned creature towers above you.  Black, leathery wings jut from its hunched and scaled back. Its purple eyes glow menacingly as a long, barbed tongue flickers out from between its razor sharp canines. Long, vicious claws decorate its monstrously sized hands._

The palyrizon occupy a strange place in Baatorian society. They are the ones in control of information.  They run the various spy-networks that the Dark Eight, Dukes, and the Archdevils have setup to spy on the demons and each other. They are also charged with making sure that information (and sometimes subjects) don’t leak out of the Hells, thus they often work in consort with the amnizus. They also manage the large spinagon and imp messenger services.  So, in some effect, the palyrizons control Hell… to a certain degree.  They would, if anyone trusted them.
The palyrizons have the well-earned stigma of being the caste of devil most notorious for going rogue. With all of the information they control, rogues often manage to make it out of Baator before a death squad of pit fiends, malebranches, and gelugons manages to hunt them down.  Because of their notoriety, the palyrizons have very little influence with other devils. They have little control over troops other than small contingents of amnizus, spinagons, and imps.
Palyrizons are around 20 feet high and weigh around 7,000 pounds

*COMBAT*
Palyrizons almost always begin battle with a _quickened enervation_ followed with a _hold monster_ to try and immobilize the _enervated_ foe. Palyrizons are as brilliant as their pit fiend superiors and often have several strategies worked out before time; several for killing, several for incapacitating, and several for retreating.
A palyrizon’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Fear Aura (Su)*: A palyrizon can radiate a 15-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. A creature in the area must succeed on a DC 25 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell (caster level 17th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same palyrizon’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma based
*Improved Grab (Ex)*: To use this ability, a palyrizon must hit an opponent at least one size category smaller than itself with both claw attacks. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. It then can subject the opponent to its mind drain attack.
*Knowledgeable (Ex)*:  Due to the various minds the palyrizon has consumed, it has a repertoire of considerable knowledge.  It can make any Knowledge check untrained and it gains a +10 bonus to such checks.
*Mind Drain (Su)*: A creature grabbed by the palyrizon can be subjected to its most feared ability; its ability to consume the knowledge of a creature. If the palyrizon makes a successful grapple against a pinned foe it can attach its long, spiked tongue to the victim’s spine.  Doing so deals 1d8+6 points of damage and the victim must make a Will save (DC 25) or take 1d4 points of Int and Wis damage as the victim’s mind is drained. The palyrizon uses this technique to extract information from prisoners.
Once it has completely drained a target, it has access to all of the knowledge and memories the victim had, although it doesn’t gain access to any of its skills, feats, or special abilities.  A victim completely drained is nothing but a mindless husk, and only a _wish_ or a _miracle_ can restore the lost memories and knowledge.  Restoring the character’s Int and Wis damage awakens the character, but he has no knowledge of his former life and cannot access any feats, skills, or other special abilities and his base attack bonus drops to +0. He retains all other benefits of gained levels though (such as Hit Dice and saving throws). The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Spell-like Abilities*: At will – _create undead, deeper darkness, enervation, fireball_ (DC 20), _greater dispel magic, greater invisibility_ (self only), _greater teleport _(self plus 50 pounds of objects only), _hold monster_ (DC 21), _persistent image _(DC 22), _polymorph_ (self only), _suggestion_ (DC 19), _true seeing_; 3/day – _blasphemy_ (DC 24), _mass charm monster_ (DC 25); 1/day – _implosion_ (DC 26), _dominate monster_ (DC 26).  Caster level 17th. The save DC’s are Charisma based. 
_Summon Baatezu _*(Sp)*: Once per day, a palyrizon can automatically summon either 3-12 spinagons or 1-4 amnizus. This is the equivalent of a 6th-level spell.
*Mind Blank (Su)*: Palyrizons are protected by a continuous _mind blank_ as per the spell (caster level 17th).
*Regeneration (Ex)*: A palyrizon takes normal damage from good-aligned silver weapons and from spells or effects with the good descriptor.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 9, 2004)

Aw... but I liked the paerlyrion. I do really like the "palyrizion", though. But if I were to run a Hell-oriented game, the two would probably be coexistent, not one replacing the other- perhaps as a male/female split of one species of devil, or rivals to the same position in infernal society.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Sep 9, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Aw... but I liked the paerlyrion. I do really like the "palyrizion", though. But if I were to run a Hell-oriented game, the two would probably be coexistent, not one replacing the other- perhaps as a male/female split of one species of devil, or rivals to the same position in infernal society.
> 
> Demiurge out.



I did as well, but it was just a little too comical at times. 
Plus, nearly everyone else I've talked to hated it, so I thought I'd just make up a new one.
Maybe I'll do a direct conversion of the paelyrion sometime...


----------



## Pants (Sep 16, 2004)

Here's something new...
*NETHERFIEND*
*Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Netherfiend)*
*Hit Dice*: 14d8+98 (161 hp)
*Initiative*: +10
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 29 (-1 size, +6 Dex, +14 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +14/+27
*Attack*: Claw +23 melee (1d12+9 plus 2d6 unholy plus gray wasting)
*Full Attack*: 2 claws +23 melee (1d12+9 plus 2d6 unholy plus gray wasting) and bite +20 melee (1d8+4)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Cackle, chilling darkness, spell-like abilities, unholy claws
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 15/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunities, immunity to cold and poison, magic circle against good, resistance to electricity 10 and fire 10 and sonic 10, see in darkness, spell resistance 27
*Saves*: Fort +16, Ref +15, Will +13
*Abilities*: Str 29, Dex 23, Con 25, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 20
*Skills*: Bluff +22, Climb +26, Concentration +24, Diplomacy +26, Intimidate +24, Knowledge (the planes) +21, Listen +21, Search +21, Spellcraft +21 (+23 to decipher scrolls), Spot +21, Survival +21 (+23 when following tracks and on other planes), Use Magic Device +22 (+24 checks involving scrolls)
*Feats*: Cleave, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (claw)
*Environment*: Gray Waste of Hades
*Organization*: Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating*: 15
*Treasure*: Standard coins
*Alignment*: Always neutral evil
*Advancement*: 15-28 HD (Large); 16-42 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment*: –

_Towering over you is an immense creature, with smooth, obsidian skin, long arms ending in three-fingered claws, two curved tusks sprouting from its wide mouth, and a pair of glowing, purple eyes beneath a large ridged brow. It moves with an almost delicate grace despite its size, yet most unsettling of all is the sadistic, white grin on its fiendish face._

The netherfiends are quite possibly the most purely evil beings in the Multiverse, rivaling even the yugoloths in that regard. They care nothing for stratified society, caste systems, or orders of power, they care only for the spreading of evil throughout the various planes. They represent pure evil untainted by the wiles of chaos and law rather than a perfect balance of chaos and law. They are unrelenting, malevolent, and above all, intelligent and massively cunning.
Netherfiends stand about 12 feet tall and weigh 1,000 pounds.


*COMBAT*
Netherfiends are extremely capable opponents and horribly violent. They attack near anything that trespasses in their territory, but they especially love to feast on the remains of dead yugoloths. Yugoloths, in turn, often have netherfiend hunting parties wherein an ultroloth (usually mounted on the back of a slasrath), a couple of nycaloths, and some mezzoloths take it upon themselves to hunt a particularly annoying netherfiend. This hunt usually lasts weeks (or months even) as the netherfiend and his netherhounds lead the yugoloths on wild chases through dead-end chasms, wilting forests, and other depressing features of the Gray Waste.
A netherfiends’ natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.  
*Cackle (Su)*: Three times per day, once every 1d4 rounds, the netherfiend can release a bout of maddening laughter as a free action. The laughter duplicates the effects of a _blasphemy_ spell (Will save DC 22). The save DC is Charisma based.
*Chilling Darkness (Su)*: At will, the netherfiend can surround itself in a circle of impenetrable darkness as a standard action. This darkness is similar to that created by a _darkness_ spell. Anyone who enters the darkness takes 2d6 points of cold damage. The chilling darkness moves with the netherfiend and it can end the effect as a free action on its turn.
*Gray Wasting (Su)*: Disease – claw, Fortitude DC 24, incubation period 1 hour, damage 1d4 Cha drain. The save DC is Constitution based.
*Immunities*: Netherfiends are immune to the Gray Wasting disease that often afflicts travelers of the Waste.
*See in Darkness (Su)*: A netherfiend can see perfectly in any sort of darkness, even that created by a _deeper darkness_ spell.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _deeper darkness, dimension door, persistent image _(DC 20), _unholy blight_ (DC 19); 3/day – _mind fog_ (DC 20); 1/day – _dispel good_ (DC 20), _waves of exhaustion_. Caster level 14th. The save DC’s are Charisma based.
*Unholy Claws (Su)*: A netherfiend can sheathe its claws in pure, malevolent power at will as a free action. Its claws deal an extra 2d6 points of unholy damage against nonevil creatures. When the netherfiend’s unholy claws are activated, strands of dark, indigo fire seem to writhe around its claws. 
*Magic Circle Against Good (Su)*: A netherfiend is constantly surrounded with a _magic circle against good_ effect, as per the spell (caster level 14th).


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, that's mean. Also, really good. I assume your next creature will be the netherhound?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Sep 30, 2004)

Just to let everyone know, the Demon Revisions .doc file is available for download. It has the maurezhi demon in it, which I haven't posted to here because it has some big tables in it that would be very difficult to reproduce.

Also, the Gehreleth and Yugoloth .docs have both been updated.
The yugoloth doc has been updated to include the Cacoloth and the Psionoloth.
The gehreleth doc has been updated because of some rules inconsistencies (most notably on the shator) that slipped through the editing department.

There will be a revised devils doc released once I'm done with them, along with a revised celestials and revised rilmani, but those are both on hiatus. I've got some actual original stuff in mind! 

Enjoy!

EDIT: Here's the link http://www.geocities.com/paranoidus_maximus/conversions.html

And yes demi, I am working on that one next.


----------



## Pants (Oct 5, 2004)

*GUARDIAN YUGOLOTHS*
The guardian yugoloths were created by the true yugoloths. No yugoloth wants to be called from its business by some upstart, petty mortal, so they created the guardian yugoloths to serve as planar summoning stock. The guardian yugoloths possess none of the plethora of abilities common to the true yugoloths, but neither are they explicitly evil. Neutral guardians are highly common, although the more powerful guardian yugoloths seem more disposed towards evil.

Guardian yugoloths can be encountered anywhere, although their plane of origin is Gehenna. Most are found in the abodes of mortal wizards, but others can be found on other planes serving other yugoloths, demons, or devils.

*GUARDIAN YUGOLOTH, LEAST*
*Medium Outsider (Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice*: 5d8+20 (42 hp)
*Initiative*: +6
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 17 (+2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +4/+7
*Attack*: Bite +7 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack*: Bite +7 melee (1d6+3) and 2 claws +2 melee (1d4+1) and horn gore +2 melee (1d8+1)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Breath weapon, powerful charge 2d6+4
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 5/magic, darkvision 60 ft., immunities, low-light vision, scent, spell resistance 15
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +5
*Abilities*: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills*: Bluff +9, Diplomacy +13, Hide +10, Intimidate +11, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Sense Motive +13, Spot +11
*Feats*: Improved Initiative, Power Attack
*Environment*: Any
*Organization*: Solitary
*Challenge Rating*: 4
*Treasure*: None except guarded treasure (usually an item of 4,000 gp or less)
*Alignment*: Usually neutral
*Advancement*: 6-10 HD (Medium); 11-15 HD (Large)

_This strange creature resembles something like a bipedal, horned toad. Its skin is covered in dull, hardened scales and its long arms end in large talons._

Most least guardian yugoloths tend toward neutrality rather than evil and most have varying forms, although the seemingly most common form is that of a human-sized, horned toad. Other forms are also possible.
Least guardian yugoloths (usually) stand about 6 feet tall and weigh 260 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Least guardian yugoloths are usually relegated to guard duty of some sort. Least guardians usually guard potent treasures or items, but nothing extravagant.  They attend to their duties with a fierce devotion despite their fiendish origins.
A least yugoloth guardian’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Breath Weapon (Su)*: A least guardian can unleash a 30 ft. cone of energy once every 2d4 rounds. The energy type varies, roll a 1d4 (1 acid, 2 cold, 3 fire, or 4 electricity). Once the energy type is chosen, it cannot be changed. The breath weapon deals 3d6 points of damage and those caught in the cone can attempt a Reflex save (DC 16) for half damage. The save DC is Constitution based.
*Immunities*: Least yugoloth guardians are immune to poison, spells that change or alter its shape (polymorph), mind-affecting spells and effects, paralysis, and the same energy type as its breath weapon.
*Powerful Charge (Ex)*: A least yugoloth typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the creature to make a single horn gore attack with a +7 attack bonus that deals 2d6+4 points of damage.
*Skills*: Least guardian yugoloths have a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Sense Motive, and Spot checks.

*GUARDIAN YUGOLOTH, LESSER*
*Medium Outsider (Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice*: 8d8+40 (76 hp)
*Initiative*: +7
*Speed*: 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class*: 20 (+3 Dex, +7 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +8/+13
*Attack*: Bite +13 melee (1d8+5)
*Full Attack*: Bite +13 melee (1d8+5) and 2 claws +11 melee (1d4+2) and horn gore +11 melee (1d8+2)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Breath weapon, powerful charge 3d6+7
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60 ft., immunities, low-light vision, scent, spell resistance 18
*Saves*: Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities*: Str 21, Dex 17, Con 21, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Skills*: Bluff +13, Diplomacy +17, Hide +14, Jump +16, Intimidate +15, Listen +18, Move Silently +14, Sense Motive +20, Spot +18, Swim +16
*Feats*: Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Power Attack
*Environment*: Any
*Organization*: Solitary
*Challenge Rating*: 7
*Treasure*: None except guarded treasure (usually an item of 10,000 gp or less)
*Alignment*: Usually neutral (with evil tendencies)
*Advancement*: 8-16 HD (Medium); 17-24 HD (Large)

_Standing before is a grotesque, bipedal boar. Sharp, curved horns jut from its head and instead of hands, it bears a pair of talons._

Lesser guardians are usually neutral, but a few have a sadistic, evil streak.  No one is sure why the least guardians are almost entirely free of the taint of evil, but some speculate that it may just be an effect of their creation at the hands of the yugoloths.  Others speculate that the yugoloths made them this way intentionally.
Lesser guardians stand about 6 feet tall and weigh 400 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Lesser guardian yugoloths usually guard single items of great wealth, though they may guard small hoards of treasure. They also possess the same fierce devotion that seems to run through the veins of the least guardians.
A lesser yugoloth guardian’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. An evil lesser guardians’ natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Breath Weapon (Su)*: A lesser guardian can unleash a 40 ft. cone of energy once every 2d4 rounds. The energy type varies, roll a 1d4 (1 acid, 2 cold, 3 fire, or 4 electricity). Once the energy type is chosen, it cannot be changed. The breath weapon deals 5d6 points of damage and those caught in the cone can attempt a Reflex save (DC 19) for half damage. The save DC is Constitution based.
*Immunities*: Lesser yugoloth guardians are immune to poison, spells that change or alter its shape (polymorph), mind-affecting spells and effects, paralysis, and the same energy type as its breath weapon.
*Powerful Charge (Ex)*: A lesser yugoloth typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the creature to make a single horn gore attack with a +13 attack bonus that deals 3d6+7 points of damage.
*Skills*: Lesser guardian yugoloths have a +4 racial bonus on Listen, Sense Motive, and Spot checks.

*GUARDIAN YUGOLOTH, GREATER*
*Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice*: 12d8+72 (126 hp)
*Initiative*: +8
*Speed*: 40 ft. (6 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
*Armor Class*: 25 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +12 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 21
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +12/+23
*Attack*: Bite +18 melee (2d6+7)
*Full Attack*: Bite +18 melee (2d6+7) and 2 claws +16 melee (1d6+3) and 2 wing slashes +16 melee (1d4+3) and horn gore +16 melee (2d6+3)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Breath weapon, improved grab, powerful charge 3d8+10, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunities, low-light vision, scent, spell resistance 23
*Saves*: Fort +14, Ref +12, Will +12
*Abilities*: Str 25, Dex 19, Con 23, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 16
*Skills*: Bluff +18, Concentration +21, Diplomacy +22, Hide +19, Jump +22, Intimidate +26, Listen +25, Move Silently +19, Sense Motive +21, Spot +25, Swim +22
*Feats*: Cleave, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_suggestion_), Power Attack
*Environment*: Any
*Organization*: Solitary
*Challenge Rating*: 12
*Treasure*: None except guarded treasure (usually an item of 15,000 gp or more)
*Alignment*: Usually neutral evil
*Advancement*: 9-16 HD (Medium); 17-27 HD (Large)

_This strange creature has the body of a bear and the talons of an eagle.  Two furred wings jut from its back and a pair of curved rams horns sit upon its head. Its eyes glow a feral red and saliva drips from its massive canines._

The greater guardian yugoloths are the most powerful, and thankfully, the rarest of their kind.  They are also the most thoroughly evil and seek to bend the words of their mortal masters against them. They serve only as long as doing so would benefit themselves, although particularly powerful individuals have been known to cow the guardians into servitude.
Greater guardian yugoloths stand about 9 feet tall and weigh 800 pounds.

*COMBAT*
Greater guardian yugoloths are usually found guarding only the most expensive of items.  Despite their generally evil dispositions, they will never steal or destroy the item they are made to guard. They generally try to lure unsuspecting mortals close with their _suggestion_ ability before letting loose with their breath weapon.
A greater yugoloth guardian’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Breath Weapon (Su)*: A greater guardian yugoloth can unleash either a 60 ft. cone or a 100 ft. line of energy once every 2d4 rounds. The energy type varies, roll a 1d4 (1 acid, 2 cold, 3 fire, or 4 electricity). Once the energy type is chosen, it cannot be changed. The breath weapon deals 8d6 points of damage and those caught in the cone can attempt a Reflex save (DC 22) for half damage. The save DC is Constitution based.
*Immunities*: Greater yugoloth guardians are immune to poison, spells that change or alter its shape (polymorph), mind-affecting spells and effects, paralysis, the same energy type as its breath weapon and an additional energy type chosen randomly (1 acid, 2 fire, 3 cold, or 4 electricity). If you roll the same energy type as its breath weapon, then roll again. Once the energy type is chosen it cannot be changed.
*Improved Grab (Ex)*: To use this ability, a greater guardian must hit a Large or smaller creature with its claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
*Powerful Charge (Ex)*: A greater guardian yugoloth typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the creature to make a single horn gore attack with a +18 attack bonus that deals 3d8+10 points of damage.
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will – _suggestion_ (DC 16); 1/day – _symbol of fear_ (DC 19). Caster level 14th. The save DC is Charisma based.
*Skills*: Greater guardian yugoloths have a +6 racial bonus on Intimidate, Listen, and Spot checks.

These will all be added to the Yugoloth .doc at some point and then reposted up.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice. I do have a bit of a nit-pick, though... since they're extraplanar, shouldn't you include their home plane? Also, since they don't breathe water, even if you decided to leave the plane vague, "any land and underground" would be better than "any".

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Oct 12, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Very nice. I do have a bit of a nit-pick, though... since they're extraplanar, shouldn't you include their home plane? Also, since they don't breathe water, even if you decided to leave the plane vague, "any land and underground" would be better than "any".
> 
> Demiurge out.



I left the home plane out because they'd most be encountered serving Wizards on the prime as opposed to being encountered on Gehenna or Hades, but Any land and Underground would work better.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2004)

the reason for including their home plane is not because of where you would find them the most.  it is for the purpose of determining effects that deal with what plane you are native to.  most non-outsiders and non-elementals have the material plane as their home plane, and are thus Native; a demon has the Abyss as its Native plane regarless of how much time it spends elsewhere.  if you banish a demon to its home plane, it goes to the Abyss.  if a human wizard travels to the Abyss and a demon banishes him, he returns to the material plane.  get it?


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, jumping in late with a post, but I have been following this thread.

Great work pants.  The conversions are way cool, even though I may have limited chance to try them.  The ones from BoVD are especially important to me as I love that book, but yes, most outsiders needed more HD for 3.5 to allow them to stick around long enough to use their abilities.  

That said, I really enjoy your extra notes on why you converted them.  Whilst I won't request as much detail as Olive, i too find it extremely helpful when you can quote where the monster is being converted from.  Just simply stating the title is good, then we can seek out pics etc...and know if your version is a updated from old eds, 3.0-3.5 conversion or just another take on the 3.5 version.

I noticed you did this with some...great help.  Pants, you truly are the master of fiends 

Connors


----------



## Aesmael (Nov 2, 2004)

Again, just posting my appreciation for your work. I had intended to wait until you were finished. But it seems like you keep adding more for yourself to do. So.

May players throughout the world fear the name of Pants for years to come.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just posting a completely gratuitous bump, in the hope that it'll attract more attention to this great thread.

Incidentally, I will soon be running an utterly insane epic-level one shot. And this thread is providing me with a lot of material to work with. Thank you.

Demiurge out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow. This bump is even more gratuitious than the last. Are the rest of the netherfiends in production? Has this thread been forgotten? 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Pants (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry for the lapse, but I've been moving ALL of the critters I've done to a website.  That'll make it easier for everyone to print out specific monsters without having to wade through countless posts in these huge threads and without having to format the .doc files to make printing easier.
As of now, all of the 'loths and the demons have been uploaded with a few devils.  The main page has yet to be created yet, though I'll have some downtime this week so hopefully I'll get that done.

I've also taken some time off of converting for real-life stuff and an epic conversion of the baernoloths that I've been meddling with on the side has been giving me hell. Damn those Baern, they toy with me even in real life!

Once I get back to converting, you all will be the first to know.  I'll also probably make a new thread as this one is quite large.

But as always, thank you for the appreciation and the compliments. I wouldn't be doing this if people didn't enjoy and want to utilize my conversions and creations.

You guys rock (you especially demi, keep up your own excellent work).


----------



## Pants (Feb 3, 2005)

Here are the critters that I have uploaded:

Demons:
Alkilith
Armanite
Babau
Bar-lgura
Buleazu
Chasme
Goristro
Hergaru
Kerezu
Klaruchar
Manes
Molydeus
Nrathgar
Uridezu

Devils:
Amnizu
Gelugon
Kocrachon
Malebranche
Nupperibo
Palyrizon
Spinagon

Gehreleth:
Gehreleth Qualities:
Arutar
Farastu
Kelubar
Nasfaru
Shator

Yugoloths:
Yugoloth Qualities:
Arcanaloth
Cacoloth
Canoloth
Dergholoth
Hydroloth
Marraenoloth
Mezzoloth
Nycaloth
Piscoloth
Psionoloth
Shadoloth
Ultroloth
Yagnoloth
Greater Guardian Yugoloth
Lesser Guardian Yugoloth
Least Guardian Yugoloth

Netherfiends:
Netherfiend Qualities:
Netherfiend
Netherhound

Updated 2/21/05


----------



## BOZ (Feb 3, 2005)

that's a lotta work - good deal.


----------



## Pants (Feb 15, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> that's a lotta work - good deal.



Indeed and thank you. 

Note, I've updated the list.
Have fun, the rest of those damned (literally) Netherfiends are coming along.  As there are only 2 left, that shouldn't take TOO long.


----------



## zeo_evil (Feb 15, 2005)

Decided to post this to say thanks for the yugoloths. The Master Arcanaloth of the Tower Arcane in stat block format with spells active for use against my good-aligned party. Subtract the bonuses to AC and saves if your party isn't good-aligned or contains neutral or evil characters. Funny how I did the same thing and made my arcanaloths wizards too. Made more sense. Thoughts and comments appreciated. Thanks again.

Spells Active: Displacement, false life, fox’s cunning, globe of invulnerability, greater ironguard, heroism, mage armor, maximized spell turning, mind blank, protection from arrows, protection from good, resist energy, shield, stoneskin, superior resistance.

Master Arcanaloth: CR 23; Medium outsider (evil); HD 24d8+15; hp 123; Init +7; Spd 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 50 ft. (poor); AC 38, touch 15, flat-footed 35; Base Atk +24; Grp +26; Atk +26 melee (1d4 plus poison, claw); Full Atk +26 melee (1d4 plus poison, 2 claws) and +21 melee (1d6, bite); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA poison, spell-like abilities; SQ DR 10/adamantine, DR 10/magic against ranged weapons, DR 15/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid, mind-affecting spells, and poison, low-light vision, resistance to cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, and sonic 30, SR 36, telepathy 100 ft.; AL NE; SV Fort +22, Ref +25, Will +26; Str 11, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 27, Wis 18, Cha 17.
Skills and Feats: Bluff +32, Concentration +29, Diplomacy +36, Gather Information +32, Intimidate +34, Knowledge (arcana) +37, Knowledge (the planes) +35, Listen +33, Profession (scribe) +33, Search +34, Sense Motive +33, Spellcraft +39, Spot +33; Combat Casting, Empower Spell, Greater Spell Focus (abjuration), Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Spell Capacity (11th), Iron Will, Maximize Spell, Spell Focus (abjuration).

Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude save 22, initial damage 1 Str damage, secondary damage 1 Str damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Spell-Like Abilities: At will-darkness, fly, heat metal (DC 15), invisibility, magic missile, shapechange, telekinesis (DC 19), warp wood (DC 16); 1/day-fear (DC 18), major image (DC 17). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

Summon Yugoloth: Once per day an arcanaloth can summon another arcanaloth with a 40% chance of success. This is the equivalent of a 6th-level spell.

Wizard Spells Pepared (4/6/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/4/1/1; save DC 18 + spell level, Abjuration DC 20 + spell level): 
0-arcane mark, detect magic, detect poison, read magic; 
1st-alarm, hold portal, mage armor, protection from good, shield, shocking grasp; 
2nd-arcane lock, false life, fox’s cunning, protection from arrows, resist energy, scorching ray; 
3rd-displacement, empowered shocking grasp, heroism, fireball, lightning bolt; 
4th-dimensional anchor, empowered scorching ray, explosive cascade, Otiluke’s resilient sphere, stoneskin; 
5th-cloudkill, cone of cold, dismissal, empowered fireball, superior resistance; 
6th-acid storm, disintegrate, empowered explosive cascade, globe of invulnerability, repulsion; 
7th-banishment, delayed blast fireball, greater ironguard, greater scrying, spell turning; 
8th-maximized cone of cold, mind blank, power word stun, prismatic wall; 
9th-imprisonment, maximized disintegrate, power word kill, prismatic sphere; 
10th-maximized spell turning; 
11th-maximized polar ray. 
Caster level 24th.


----------



## Pants (Feb 22, 2005)

zeo_evil said:
			
		

> Funny how I did the same thing and made my arcanaloths wizards too. Made more sense.



I was perplexed why Arcanaloths got Sorcerer spellcasting in the MMII.  Never did seem right...



> Thoughts and comments appreciated. Thanks again.



Nice work.
I've always had the urge to stat up an Arcanaloth/Archmage 5 sample character just for fun and just to see how horribly powerful I could make it... 

Note: All of my critters should be uploaded by now (links on the post above).  Now I just need to get around and finish the ones that I'm backlogged on...


----------



## zeo_evil (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow. Where have I been? 

There comes a time in most campaigns...

I know I already posted this awhile ago but them players had me rethinking my strategy. So now I reworked the Master Arcanaloth with elite scores. Encounter and stat block as they will face them after they tip him off they are coming by trying to scry him. Spell list is deliberatly vague. Hoping you guys can come up with a cool contigiency I could use besides the same old teleport.

Tower of the Arcanaloths: Nightal 15th, 1373

Impeded Magic: To cast a conjuration (teleportation) or good spell, the caster must make a Spellcraft check (DC 20 + the level of the spell). If the check fails, the spell does not function but is still lost as a prepared spell or spell slot. If the check succeeds, the spell functions normally. Yugoloths are immune to this effect.

Strongly Evil-Aligned: On planes that are strongly aligned, a -2 circumstance penalty applies on all Intelligence-, Wisdom-, and Charisma-based checks made by all creatures not of the plane’s alignment.

Sanctum (EL 23)
“This arcanaloth, a robed humanoid with the head of a bloodthirsty jackal with elongated canines and angry clenched fists with poisonous claw, stands in a blood-soaked rusty metal room holding a twisting darkwood quarterstaff with a steel sphere at the end of it. The sphere has three glowing green gems on it and a spinning gold ring around it. There is a small prismatic effect in the center of the room from the ceiling to the floor.”

Tactics: Displacement, improved blink, maximized whirlwind of teeth (DC 26), maximized streamers (+28 touch), maximized acid storm (DC 25), maximized disintegrate (DC 25), disintegrate (DC 25), maximized cone of cold (DC 24), prismatic sphere (DC 29).

Spells Active: Arcane sight, bear’s endurance, comprehend languages, detect magic, expeditious retreat, false life, fly, foresight, fox’s cunning, globe of invulnerability, greater heroism, greater ironguard, greater mage armor, greater magic fang, improved blindsight, mind blank, protection from good, read magic, resist energy (cold), resist energy (electricity), resist energy (fire), resonating resistance, see invisibility, shield, spell turning (8 levels), stoneskin, superior resistance.

Treasure: Eternal staff of travel.

Master Arcanaloth: CR 23; HD 24d8+161; hp 269; Init +9; Spd 60 ft., fly 60 ft. (good); AC 44, touch 19, flat-footed 44; Base Atk +24; Grp +23; Atk +28 melee (1d4 plus poison, claw) or +33 ranged touch; Full Atk +28 melee (1d4 plus poison, 2 claws), and +19 melee (1d6, bite) or +33 ranged touch; Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA poison, spell-like abilities, summon yugoloth; SQ blindsight 60 ft., DR 10/adamantine (150 points), DR 15/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid, fear, mind-affecting spells, and poison, low-light vision, resistance to cold 30, electricity 30, and fire 30, SR 36 (x2), telepathy 100 ft.; AL NE; SV Fort +29, Ref +31, Will +29; Str 8, Dex 20, Con 17, Int 29, Wis 20, Cha 16.

Skills and Feats: Bluff +34, Concentration +34, Diplomacy +38, Gather Information +34, Intimidate +36, Knowledge (arcana) +40, Knowledge (history) +40, Knowledge (religion) +40, Knowledge (the planes) +40, Listen +36, Profession (scribe) +36, Search +40, Sense Motive +36, Spellcraft +42, Spot +36; Combat Casting, Empower Spell, Epic Toughness, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Toughness, Maximize Spell, Spell Focus (abjuration).

Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude save 25, initial damage 1 Str damage, secondary damage 1 Str damage.

Spell-Like Abilities: At will-darkness, fly, greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), heat metal (DC 14), invisibility, magic missile, shapechange, telekinesis (DC 18), warp wood (DC 15); 1/day-fear (DC 17), major image (DC 16). Caster level 12th.

Summon Yugoloth: Once per day an arcanaloth can summon another arcanaloth with a 40% chance of success. This is the equivalent of a 6th-level spell.

Wizard Spells Prepared (4/6/6/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/1; save DC 19 + spell level, Abjuration DC 20 + spell level): 
3rd-displacement, empowered shocking grasp, greater mage armor; 
4th-damning darkness, dimensional anchor, empowered scorching ray, stoneskin; 
5th-cloudkill, dismissal, improved blink, resonating resistance; 
6th-disintegrate, empowered explosive cascade, repulsion, greater heroism; 
7th-banishment, delayed blast fireball, greater ironguard, spell turning; 
8th-maximized cone of cold, maximized streamers, mind blank, prismatic wall; 
9th-foresight, maximized acid storm, maximized disintegrate, prismatic sphere; 
10th-maximized whirlwind of teeth. 
Caster level 20th.

Permanency (Sp): The Master Arcanaloth has made the following spells permanent: Arcane sight, comprehend languages, detect magic, greater magic fang, improved blindsight, read magic, see invisibility, and superior resistance.


The Master Arcanaloth has a powerful magic item created by a cabal of arcanaloth craftsmen he leads. It is an eternal staff built off the idea of the eternal wand from Eberron. It works like an eternal wand but uses staff game mechanics. Check out Eberron for details.

Eternal Staff of Travel: It allows the use of the following spells twice per day: 
-	Avoid planar effects
-	Gate (planar travel only)
-	Plane shift
Stong varied; CL 17th; Craft Staff, Craft Wondrous Item, avoid planar effects, gate, plane shift. Price 145,160 gp.

House Rule: The metal fork for plane shift is a masterwork musical instrument that costs 100 gp. Adds 5,000 gp to the above magic item cost. Also 300 for the gems. If somebody wants the math I would be happy to post it!

Oh why not.

9th: 720 x 9 (spell level) x 17 (caster level) = 110,160 gp

5th: 720 x 5 x 9 = 32,400 x .75 = 24,300 gp

3rd: 720 x 3 x 5 = 10,800 x .50 = 5,400 gp

Material Component: 50 x 100 gp = 5,000 gp

Material Component: 3 x 100 gp = 300 gp

Total: 145,160 gp


----------



## KL (Aug 30, 2005)

*Demon Generator*

Interesting fiends...

Anyway, I am working on a demon generator, inspired by the hordlings in Dungeon magazine. 

One idea for it is that for every HD the demon has, it is allow to select an ability from one of the following categories: Defense (increased AC, SR, energy resistance,immunities, uncanny dodge, damage resistance), Special physical attacks (additional natural attacks like gore, bite, trample, pounce, rake, rend, improved grab, poison claws, bites, etc), supernatural abilities (frightful presence, breath weapon, gaze weapon), spell-like abilities (self explanatory, although lower HD demons have access to lower level spells and spells of higher level are limited to a number of uses a day, access to certain psionics may be possible), miscellaneous (enhanced senses like see invisible objects, scent, racial skill bonus, bonus feats, etc), enhanced ability scores, gain a subtype (fire, ice, water, etc).

The demon may also take a weakness, like vulnerability to some form of attack, or a penalty in one of its ability scores, in return it gets to select an ability from the above categories.

That's it for now....gotta go to work!


----------



## Pants (Sep 28, 2005)

KL said:
			
		

> Interesting fiends...
> 
> Anyway, I am working on a demon generator, inspired by the hordlings in Dungeon magazine.
> 
> ...



You might want to take a look at the Xxyth from _Denizens of Avadnu_. They're pretty much exactly how you described your demon generator. At the very least, it might give you some ideas or save you some work.


----------



## KL (Oct 9, 2005)

*Denizens of Aavadnu*



			
				Pants said:
			
		

> You might want to take a look at the Xxyth from _Denizens of Avadnu_. They're pretty much exactly how you described your demon generator. At the very least, it might give you some ideas or save you some work.




Where do I take a look at that??


----------



## Pants (Oct 12, 2005)

KL said:
			
		

> Where do I take a look at that??



http://www.icirclegames.com/


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 29, 2005)

Abishai (all)??

any progress on these puppies?


----------



## Pants (Nov 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Abishai (all)??
> 
> any progress on these puppies?



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126236

Demiurge did a conversion of them a while back so I just... errrr... didn't do them.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 29, 2005)

Oy thanks  
I got lost in the demon threads and forgot to check there.  I even found shades versions...
now I need to find some other way to put off studying.

Edit: Bugerit - I just realized that my homebrew uses NE versions of Brass, Copper, Bronze and Gold dragons, not the chromatics, I am going to have to stat up my own.


----------

